# NOVEMBER TSV on Q!!!



## MiaBorsa

Looks like a Barlow knockoff!   http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A273979.html


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like a Barlow knockoff!   http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A273979.html


 

Interesting to say the least, a good size and the leather bumpers make it more sporty and the price isn't bad;  too bad we have to wait until Nov to see the presentation.  Lots of good colors too, do you think this is made just for QVC??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yes; all the TSV's are made for QVC.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ooops, I should have known that...thanks.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Not sure about it, the leather bumpers make the bottom really structured and then the top half looks slouchy. I wonder if time would make the top super slouchy and make it look weird with the more structured bottom?


----------



## MrsKC

If they had black/black or olive it would be in my cart.........thanks for the link!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

The picture of the bag in the Insider magazine is much better than the website pic.   It's a cute bag, but I also wish there were more colors.    This is one way to get the Barlow silhouette without spending big bucks, though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> The picture of the bag in the Insider magazine is much better than the website pic.   It's a cute bag, but I also wish there were more colors.    This is one way to get the Barlow silhouette without spending big bucks, though.


 


I love that elephant color


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love that elephant color



Me, too!   Of course, I just bought the pebble grain hobo in elephant.   GAH.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's a better photo from the Insider.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> here's a better photo from the insider.


 you are so not right


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you are so not right



   She wants to live at your house, C.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She wants to live at your house, C.


 That is a great very neutral color


----------



## dott

Loving the elephant color, thanks for the sneak peak MiaBorsa .


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That is a great very neutral color



Agree.   I think that one would be my pick.  Too bad they didn't offer olive instead of that hunter green.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a better photo from the Insider.


That is a great picture!! She might want to live at my house too!!


----------



## Daquiri

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love that elephant color



I like elephant the best in all the colors offered. Beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

dott said:


> Loving the elephant color, thanks for the sneak peak MiaBorsa .



You are quite welcome!   Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> That is a great picture!! She might want to live at my house too!!



   I'm about done with my purse buying spree, but I may not be able to resist this one.   This is a better price on the Barlow style, plus six EPs and holiday return policy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That picture from the magazine looks so tempting;  the pebbled leather looks smooth and sumptuous , I agree the gray is lovely and the other colors might look great too.  I really like it, bumpers and all!!  A good picture _is_  worth a thousand words!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I wish we could see all the colors in the "magazine" picture!!    I notice the weight is 2 lb, 8 oz... so not too bad.


----------



## joce01

I'm really liking that elephant color but I'm still a little undecided about the city collection as a whole. One part of me likes it and the other is just it seems really heavy.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm about done with my purse buying spree, but I may not be able to resist this one.   This is a better price on the Barlow style, plus six EPs and holiday return policy.


I know, the price is great. As far as this collection I might like the black croco..... The shipping is discounted as well!
I am now going to start having my handbags shipped to my son's, since the last interception episode--oh what a girl will do  for her handbags .


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> I'm really liking that elephant color but I'm still a little undecided about the city collection as a whole. One part of me likes it and the other is just it seems really heavy.



Well, to clarify...this is NOT part of the City Collection, though it is a similar style.  This bag is pebble grain leather and made for QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know, the price is great. As far as this collection I might like the black croco..... The shipping is discounted as well!
> I am now going to start having my handbags shipped to my son's, since the last interception episode--oh what a girl will do  for her handbags .



I don't see a croco option, KC...???    And LOL about your shipping!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't see a croco option, KC...???    And LOL about your shipping!!


Right, sorry....no croco in this on the Q. I mean the croco City on the Dooney site. The styles are vey similar.....but still different. Would probably only get one...


----------



## joce01

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, to clarify...this is NOT part of the City Collection, though it is a similar style.  This bag is pebble grain leather and made for QVC.



No I know it's not part of the city collection, I was just mentioning my little irrelevant opinion about the style of the city collection in general, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Right, sorry....no croco in this on the Q. I mean the croco City on the Dooney site. The styles are vey similar.....but still different. Would probably only get one...



Oh, gotcha.  I agree, the croco is my favorite of the new Barlow/City bags on the Dooney website.  Not sure whether I will buy any of them, but they are pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

joce01 said:


> No I know it's not part of the city collection, I was just mentioning my little irrelevant opinion about the style of the city collection in general, lol.



LOL.  Your opinion is as relevant as anyone's, Joce!!   I would love to see some of the new bags in person.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a better photo from the Insider.




I really like this... I like the Barlow but I already have tons of large heavy Flo bags, like Clayton's, Chelsea's, Large Flo Satchels... I'm also not sure the strap on the Barlow would work for me. Seems really close together and won't pass the elbow test. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a better photo from the Insider.



Oooh very pretty!


----------



## Scooch

Do you have an item number and when it will be airing?


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> Do you have an item number and when it will be airing?


You can click on the link Sarah posted then you will see the item number.


----------



## Scooch

MrsKC said:


> You can click on the link Sarah posted then you will see the item number.




Got it thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Got it thanks!



Scooch, the air date is November 14.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice.  I'm tempted.  I like many of the colors and it's a good way to try the style without investing in a very expensive Barlow handbag.  Only downside for me is that it doesn't have a zipper section.   The closures are all snap.  Maybe I'll be able to resist.  Maybe not.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I caved and ordered the Elephant... Geesh


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I caved and ordered the Elephant...


Such a weakling. 

Let's say it together. "I am happy with my collection now." Not.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I caved and ordered the Elephant...


I might need to twerk for this one &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a weakling.
> 
> Let's say it together. "I am happy with my collection now." Not.




LMBO... Girl atop!! I admit... I need help! This is it this year. And that's my story!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might need to twerk for this one &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;




Lol. Lol. Twerk girlfriend. As long as you get that bag. Lol. You thinking of trying one? Im passing on the Barlow. I have enough heavy Flo bags in my collection than enough. Trying to mix it up.


----------



## Scooch

MiaBorsa said:


> Scooch, the air date is November 14.




Perfect! My birthday [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Lol. Twerk girlfriend. As long as you get that bag. Lol. You thinking of trying one? Im passing on the Barlow. I have enough heavy Flo bags in my collection than enough. Trying to mix it up.



Yes. I will twerk for elephant&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I caved and ordered the Elephant... Geesh



   Yeah!!   Did it say a ship date?


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might need to twerk for this one &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



   There hasn't been any twerking around here in a while now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Perfect! My birthday [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm about done with my purse buying spree, but I may not be able to resist this one.   This is a better price on the Barlow style, plus six EPs and holiday return policy.



Just got my Insider email today and saw this. I'm torn! I really want a bag in this style, but I didn't want it with the more casual leather bumpers. I prefer the woven or croco versions I've seen on the Dooney site. But the price is much nicer on the Q and with EZ Pay, of course. This may be tough to resist. I was hoping Dooney would do the VIP coupon around Thanksgiving again so I could get a deal on the woven or croco. What to do??


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Just got my Insider email today and saw this. I'm torn! I really want a bag in this style, but I didn't want it with the more casual leather bumpers. I prefer the woven or croco versions I've seen on the Dooney site. But the price is much nicer on the Q and with EZ Pay, of course. This may be tough to resist. I was hoping Dooney would do the VIP coupon around Thanksgiving again so I could get a deal on the woven or croco. What to do??



Amy, the VIP sale is this Saturday.  Just sayin.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like a Barlow knockoff!   http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A273979.html




Thanks for posting this Sarah! I like the elephant and the red. [emoji7] I don't know if I want to have more than one of this style though and I really like the look of the city bags. I'm not sure which leather style yet though. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> I caved and ordered the Elephant... Geesh




Woo hoo! Thanks for taking one for the team Pcan! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. [emoji4]



Scooch said:


> Perfect! My birthday [emoji5]&#65039;




What a great way to celebrate your birthday! 
I know the perfect gift! Lol! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might need to twerk for this one &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;




Werk it girrrrllllll! [emoji106] I'll twerk with you (but you won't want to see that!) [emoji37]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I caved and ordered the Elephant... Geesh


Oh can't wait to see!! Is there a ship date yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for posting this Sarah! I like the elephant and the red. [emoji7] I don't know if I want to have more than one of this style though and I really like the look of the city bags. I'm not sure which leather style yet though.



I hear ya, TB.  I hope PTB's bag will ship fast and we can get her thoughts on the bag...and PICS!!   Yeah!!


----------



## Vicmarie

This bag is really pretty !  think I will be skipping on this one though !


----------



## Harper2719

Hi ladies - do we think the longer strap on this is the kind where you can take out the middle piece and make it shorter?  Kind of looks like there are 2 buckles on the strap in the picture.  Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - do we think the longer strap on this is the kind where you can take out the middle piece and make it shorter?  Kind of looks like there are 2 buckles on the strap in the picture.  Thanks!!




I think I definitely see two buckles on the strap. I love this feature. [emoji4]


----------



## Harper2719

Twoboyz said:


> I think I definitely see two buckles on the strap. I love this feature. [emoji4]




It is a great feature!  You can do cross body and shoulder.


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> Amy, the VIP sale is this Saturday.  Just sayin.



Ugh, my Saturday is so busy! But I will make time for it. I hope someone posts the code early. My emails are always late, for some reason.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Amy, the online code is VIP20 for 20% off.  If you call a boutique store tomorrow to see if they have the bag you want, they will have 25% off and free shipping.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I've been wanting another small Stanwich satchel  (Flo this time) before they were no longer available and couldn't make up my mind about the Tmoro or the Natural so I ordered both thinking I'd have a better chance of getting one of them in pristine condition.

  Several weeks ago I was contemplating what was (and I didn't know at the time) the last small Toledo Natural  and then it was gone.   I was determined to take advantage of the 20% since I'm outlet deprived and  I know, I always seem to gravitate to the older discontinued style bags...:giggles::giggles:


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I've been wanting another small Stanwich satchel  (Flo this time) before they were no longer available and couldn't make up my mind about the Tmoro or the Natural so I ordered both thinking I'd have a better chance of getting one of them in pristine condition.
> 
> Several weeks ago I was contemplating what was (and I didn't know at the time) the last small Toledo Natural  and then it was gone.   I was determined to take advantage of the 20% since I'm outlet deprived and  I know, I always seem to gravitate to the older discontinued style bags...:giggles::giggles:



Can't wait to see which one you choose.  There are some gorgeous older bags, so I can see why you gravitate to those. It does seem if we are patient all that is old will become new agian, and we can pick them up on the next round if we missed out on something.  Just like the newer croco being the larger embossing ---they are bringing back the older style. I love it!


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> Amy, the online code is VIP20 for 20% off.  If you call a boutique store tomorrow to see if they have the bag you want, they will have 25% off and free shipping.



Thanks so much Sarah! I ordered the City Woven Large Barlow in forest. Can't wait for it to get here so I can play with it! 

Still no email from Dooney, BTW.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aprimo:*  can't wait to here your review on the woven City Barlow.   That is one stunning handbag.  Do you have a watch to go with the hunter green of the handbag?  Maybe an old Renato sunburst or Wildebeast?


----------



## dott

Really liking that the TSV Nov doesn't have a red lining. As much as I want the elephant color that smoke grey has caught my eye.
Looking forward to upcoming pics from those that have it in process.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I like the way the corner accents go around the sides of the bag.   At least that is the way it looks from the picture,  although it's hard to tell since they used the caramel for the views.


Regarding the handles,  when the bag is stuffed,  as it is in the top view picture, the curves in the side pockets block the handles from going all the way down.  The question is,  when the bag is in normal use and not overstuffed,  is the leather soft enough to allow the handles to fold down or will the curves get in the way.   It doesn't appear to be a problem for getting into the bag,  but if you plan to use the shoulder strap,  it's a consideration.    I wonder if the handles can be folded into the side pockets to tuck them out of the way when the shoulder strap is in use???????


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Thanks so much Sarah! I ordered the City Woven Large Barlow in forest. Can't wait for it to get here so I can play with it!
> 
> Still no email from Dooney, BTW.



Amy, I got the email a few days ago.  Check your spam folder.   I'm glad you got your new City bag and I can't wait to see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Oh can't wait to see!! Is there a ship date yet?




10/21 Estimated delivery date


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I like the way the corner accents go around the sides of the bag.   At least that is the way it looks from the picture,  although it's hard to tell since they used the caramel for the views.
> 
> 
> Regarding the handles,  when the bag is stuffed,  as it is in the top view picture, the curves in the side pockets block the handles from going all the way down.  The question is,  when the bag is in normal use and not overstuffed,  is the leather soft enough to allow the handles to fold down or will the curves get in the way.   It doesn't appear to be a problem for getting into the bag,  but if you plan to use the shoulder strap,  it's a consideration.    I wonder if the handles can be folded into the side pockets to tuck them out of the way when the shoulder strap is in use???????




I'll give a full run down next week when I get mine. I figure the handle situation can't be much more of a love/hate than the "stand up" handles. I'm not 100% sold on the bag but thought I'd give it a try. I can always return if it's not love. Stay tuned!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> 10/21 Estimated delivery date



That is quick ! Can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

dott said:


> Really liking that the TSV Nov doesn't have a red lining. As much as I want the elephant color that smoke grey has caught my eye.
> Looking forward to upcoming pics from those that have it in process.




I tossed between the Grey, elephant and Hunter. I went with the elephant. Depending on how I like it, I may go for the Grey too.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I've been wanting another small Stanwich satchel  (Flo this time) before they were no longer available and couldn't make up my mind about the Tmoro or the Natural so I ordered both thinking I'd have a better chance of getting one of them in pristine condition.
> 
> Several weeks ago I was contemplating what was (and I didn't know at the time) the last small Toledo Natural  and then it was gone.   I was determined to take advantage of the 20% since I'm outlet deprived and  I know, I always seem to gravitate to the older discontinued style bags...:giggles::giggles:




Congrats H! I hope they are both nice so you can chose which color you love best. I have had both colors and they really have two totally different looks because of the two tone look on the natural and the all over dark brown. Both are beautiful in their own way. I ended up selling the Tmoro because I found the Crimson and they were both close in color.  I'm so glad you were still able to get these. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I like the way the corner accents go around the sides of the bag.   At least that is the way it looks from the picture,  although it's hard to tell since they used the caramel for the views.
> 
> 
> Regarding the handles,  when the bag is stuffed,  as it is in the top view picture, the curves in the side pockets block the handles from going all the way down.  The question is,  when the bag is in normal use and not overstuffed,  is the leather soft enough to allow the handles to fold down or will the curves get in the way.   It doesn't appear to be a problem for getting into the bag,  but if you plan to use the shoulder strap,  it's a consideration.    I wonder if the handles can be folded into the side pockets to tuck them out of the way when the shoulder strap is in use???????




The handles folding in would be a really nice feature!


----------



## aprimo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aprimo:*  can't wait to here your review on the woven City Barlow.   That is one stunning handbag.  Do you have a watch to go with the hunter green of the handbag?  Maybe an old Renato sunburst or Wildebeast?



Unfortunately I don't have a forest green watch. The green watches I have are bright kelly green or lime green. That seems like a problem to remedied. Ruh roh.


----------



## darcy-0702

Love the style but why is the strap so long??? grrr!


----------



## MiaBorsa

darcy-0702 said:


> Love the style but why is the strap so long??? grrr!



It appears to have the convertible strap that can be used crossbody, or the middle section removed to use a short shoulder strap.


----------



## darcy-0702

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears to have the convertible strap that can be used crossbody, or the middle section removed to use a short shoulder strap.


Oh ok... I saw the length of 23-26 and thought yikes!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I will wait for the show.  I like a few of the color combinations.


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you are so not right


I laffed. 

Nice bag. _*drool*_


----------



## MiaBorsa

Anyone else ordered the TSV yet?   *PTB*--I hope yours ships soon so we can all get your review!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Anyone else ordered the TSV yet?   *PTB*--I hope yours ships soon so we can all get your review!




Mine shipped yesterday girlfriend... She should be here tomorrow. [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mine shipped yesterday girlfriend... She should be here tomorrow. [emoji2]



Yes!!   I'm really curious about this bag.


----------



## momjules

This bag has the same look as the Chelsea and the Lilliana  so I'm not sure I need another bag like this. 
I will say the crocodile one is something I might consider. 
Does anyone think the same?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> This bag has the same look as the Chelsea and the Lilliana  so I'm not sure I need another bag like this.
> I will say the crocodile one is something I might consider.
> Does anyone think the same?




I don't think it looks like the Chelsea or Lilly at all. Totally different look in my opinion. The only similarity is the center divider. That's just my 2 cents!


----------



## momjules

I just think they are the same shape.   Just different colors and leathers. One snaps under and one snaps over. 
I still want one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I just think they are the same shape.   Just different colors and leathers. One snaps under and one snaps over.
> I still want one.



You do mean the TSV bag?   I have to agree with PTB; I don't see any resemblance to Chelsea or Lilliana.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

QVC is starting to add new bags to their website for the Nov. Dooney Days.  The latest (no picture yet) is the Florentine Tilton cross body weighing in at 3 pounds!!  The measurements don't seem to match the measurements on Dooneycom.  and  it's another large and heavy bag.  But at least it's good to see that they are still producing bags using the Florentine leather and they're not going to can it any time soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, in a moment of weakness I ordered the hunter green TSV last night.   Then, I canceled it.     I decided to wait one more day to see PTB's reveal.


----------



## joce01

I ordered the blue last night to end my bag ban , but then I cancelled within 10 minutes of clicking checkout because I decided I wanted to wait to see some of PTB's pictures. I'll probably reorder it though. The blue looks so pretty.

Edit: Oh MAN the midnight blue is just as good too, I must have missed that one.


----------



## Scooch

Ha ha! I'm patiently waiting her reveal too before I pull the plug on the midnight blue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Scooch said:


> Ha ha! I'm patiently waiting her reveal too before I pull the plug on the midnight blue!


 


Me to on RED


----------



## MiaBorsa

Haha!!   A lot of people are poised over the "SUBMIT" button, waiting on PTB's review.   NO PRESSURE!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.


 


Off to order RED!!!
Pookie FEELS BETTER now!!!!
THANKS Sunshine!!!


----------



## Lookforgood

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.


Cant wait to see!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.




Well you're no help! I thought I could pass on this one! Lol! I can't wait to see it!  So glad you love it. Wow, it's so good it's a twofer huh? [emoji23]


----------



## momjules

Oh. No!!!! Pecan is making me eat my words!! 
I can't stand to see the pictures later!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.









   Argh, the suspense!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so here she is... 

Miss Pebbled Leather Brenna Satchel in Elephant. She was love at first sight and I immediately loaded her up and took her back to work with me. Though she was love, I do have some pros and cons. I ordered the Hunter but rethinking due to it's potential puddle factor, however I do love the bag. 

Pros: Gorgeous color, adjustable/detachable strap (3-pieces), love the different pocket sections and overall setup, much better than the love/hate center divider, comfortable on the shoulder but a lil bulky, wider strap than normal Dooney TSV bags, handles don't bother me because they fold inside the body of the bag without force (see photos), love the casual look with the Sierra trim bumpers, surprisingly I love the light interior for a change  

Cons: A little smaller than I expected, no leather to line the feet, I can see it turning Into a puddle (like QVC picture [emoji17]) after the leather softens as I've only carried mine for about 6 hours and can see it softening before my eyes, a bit bulky due to the pleats in front and back

This is natural outside lighting with no enhancements or flash. Color is pretty true. 

Brenna


Brenna with short strap on middle setting


Brenna with wristlet (wristlet has an ID slot on back)


Brenna with handles folded open


Brenna with handles folded in. Works!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

More photos...

Inside


With my things... Large Flo Cosmetic Case, Shiny It medium wristlet, wristlet that came with Brenna and large sunglass case


Brenna with long strap on shortest setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)


Brenna with short strap on middle setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> More photos...
> 
> Inside
> View attachment 3164537
> 
> With my things... Large Flo Cosmetic Case, Shiny It medium wristlet, wristlet that came with Brenna and large sunglass case
> View attachment 3164538
> 
> Brenna with long strap on shortest setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164539
> 
> Brenna with short strap on middle setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164540


Love it


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> More photos...
> 
> Inside
> View attachment 3164537
> 
> With my things... Large Flo Cosmetic Case, Shiny It medium wristlet, wristlet that came with Brenna and large sunglass case
> View attachment 3164538
> 
> Brenna with long strap on shortest setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164539
> 
> Brenna with short strap on middle setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164540


Great reporting PTB! You really answered all the questions one could think of. Glad to have a review before it is presented. Now I can't wait to see all the colors on the presentation. Very curious indeed. Thanks for the information.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, thanks for all the pics and review, PTB.   Is she heavy?   How about a size comparison shot with another Dooney?   The potential for slouching is making me think twice...argh.    Love the elephant color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> More photos...
> 
> Inside
> View attachment 3164537
> 
> With my things... Large Flo Cosmetic Case, Shiny It medium wristlet, wristlet that came with Brenna and large sunglass case
> View attachment 3164538
> 
> Brenna with long strap on shortest setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164539
> 
> Brenna with short strap on middle setting (sun was going down so lighting not perfect)
> View attachment 3164540


 

A beautiful pictorial of a stunning bag.  I think the only thing that would bother me would be the potential puddling.  There doesn't seem to be anything in the structure to hold the bag up and the leather is so soft and yummy looking.  You'll have to give it some time and see what happens.  Thanks for taking all these great pictures and maybe you'll have to take more in a few days if she starts to sink.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.  Thanks for all the pictures and your analysis.   One more question.... can the handles be folded into the outside pockets?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.  Thanks for all the pictures and your analysis.   One more question.... can the handles be folded into the outside pockets?




Thanks LJ! They can be but kind of forced. Not as easily as they fold inside. You'd have to snap the pocket to keep them down unlike if you fold in.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is...
> 
> Miss Pebbled Leather Brenna Satchel in Elephant. She was love at first sight and I immediately loaded her up and took her back to work with me. Though she was love, I do have some pros and cons. I ordered the Hunter but rethinking due to it's potential puddle factor, however I do love the bag.
> 
> Pros: Gorgeous color, adjustable/detachable strap (3-pieces), love the different pocket sections and overall setup, much better than the love/hate center divider, comfortable on the shoulder but a lil bulky, wider strap than normal Dooney TSV bags, handles don't bother me because they fold inside the body of the bag without force (see photos), love the casual look with the Sierra trim bumpers, surprisingly I love the light interior for a change
> 
> Cons: A little smaller than I expected, no leather to line the feet, I can see it turning Into a puddle (like QVC picture [emoji17]) after the leather softens as I've only carried mine for about 6 hours and can see it softening before my eyes, a bit bulky due to the pleats in front and back
> 
> This is natural outside lighting with no enhancements or flash. Color is pretty true.
> 
> Brenna
> View attachment 3164525
> 
> Brenna with short strap on middle setting
> View attachment 3164526
> 
> Brenna with wristlet (wristlet has an ID slot on back)
> View attachment 3164529
> 
> Brenna with handles folded open
> View attachment 3164530
> 
> Brenna with handles folded in. Works!!!
> View attachment 3164531




Excellent review as always. I love that the strap is a little more substantial than before. Maybe they are listening to us after all. Love the color and that the handles fold in. Thanks so much for all of the pictures and great review. I can't wait to see all of the colors presented. It looks like more of a casual bag to me so I don't think a little slouching would bother me. I just wonder how much of a pain it would be to have to fold in the handles all the time. It's definitely Italy a different concept.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna compared to Small Flo Satchel and Flo Chelsea... I don't think she's isn't any heavier than those 2.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna compared to Small Flo Satchel and Flo Chelsea... I don't think she's isn't any heavier than those 2.
> 
> View attachment 3164588




She looks like a great In between size. Thanks for the comparison. [emoji1]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna compared to Small Flo Satchel and Flo Chelsea... I don't think she's isn't any heavier than those 2.
> 
> View attachment 3164588



Thanks again for all the pics and info!   She's a good size.


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... OMG! Love at first site. I've already ordered the Hunter. Reveal coming. I snapped a few but my job called so I had to rush back to work. The prayers to some of your questions have been answered.



Very pretty Pecan. Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## Lookforgood

thanks so much for the pics.  dont know what i think about the puddling though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lookforgood said:


> thanks so much for the pics.  dont know what i think about the puddling though.




Hopefully, I'm exaggerating on the puddling. I plan to carry her a bit so we will see. [emoji2].


----------



## ahirau

That's a very pretty bag, love the elephant color, I don't have that one yet!  Thanks for the pics and comments!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thank you!   WOW!  What a beautiful bag!  The elephant is a great choice.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hopefully, I'm exaggerating on the puddling. I plan to carry her a bit so we will see. [emoji2].


Wow, she is. Gorgeous!! Thanks for a very detailed review! So glad you love her


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is...
> 
> Miss Pebbled Leather Brenna Satchel in Elephant. She was love at first sight and I immediately loaded her up and took her back to work with me. Though she was love, I do have some pros and cons. I ordered the Hunter but rethinking due to it's potential puddle factor, however I do love the bag.
> 
> Pros: Gorgeous color, adjustable/detachable strap (3-pieces), love the different pocket sections and overall setup, much better than the love/hate center divider, comfortable on the shoulder but a lil bulky, wider strap than normal Dooney TSV bags, handles don't bother me because they fold inside the body of the bag without force (see photos), love the casual look with the Sierra trim bumpers, surprisingly I love the light interior for a change
> 
> Cons: A little smaller than I expected, no leather to line the feet, I can see it turning Into a puddle (like QVC picture [emoji17]) after the leather softens as I've only carried mine for about 6 hours and can see it softening before my eyes, a bit bulky due to the pleats in front and back
> 
> This is natural outside lighting with no enhancements or flash. Color is pretty true.
> 
> Brenna
> View attachment 3164525
> 
> Brenna with short strap on middle setting
> View attachment 3164526
> 
> Brenna with wristlet (wristlet has an ID slot on back)
> View attachment 3164529
> 
> Brenna with handles folded open
> View attachment 3164530
> 
> Brenna with handles folded in. Works!!!
> View attachment 3164531



Hi PTB!

Thanks for all the pictures, the detailed review, and for answering questions! I especially like your size comparison picture! I've always thought Chelsea was too  tall for my needs and this one looks like she's a good height for me.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  great job as always.  Thanks for all the info and pictures.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for the wonderful review and pictures!  Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for all the comments on Muss Brenna. I carried her today and really enjoyed it. I can't wait to see what my Hunter looks like. Also excited to see the ones you ladies ordered.  I'm wandering if it's the close to Ivy? I have a few green bags (Ivy Clayton, Olive Pebbled Drawstring and Moss Small Flo Satchel, so I'm hoping this color is not in that range.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna compared to Small Flo Satchel and Flo Chelsea... I don't think she's isn't any heavier than those 2.
> 
> View attachment 3164588


Wow!!
PTB, your pics and comparison are top notch.
Thank you so much for posting these! This bag is definitely next on my list of must haves


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Wow!!
> 
> PTB, your pics and comparison are top notch.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these! This bag is definitely next on my list of must haves




Thanks B! I really love this bag. I'm glad you enjoyed the postings. [emoji7]


----------



## Scooch

Thank you so much for all the pics and info. Way more than what weight on the Q. Still undecided but I might pull the plug on the midnight blue!

How functional are the outside pockets?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Thank you so much for all the pics and info. Way more than what weight on the Q. Still undecided but I might pull the plug on the midnight blue!
> 
> How functional are the outside pockets?




Thank you gf!!! Find them fairly functional... Well the one on front at least. I can slide my phone (i5) in without even unsnapping the pocket. I really like it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I finally decided to go with the midnight blue TSV.  I don't have anything that color, and it should look good with jeans this winter.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I finally decided to go with the midnight blue TSV.  I don't have anything that color, and it should look good with jeans this winter.




Great choice MB!  After seeing my Elephant, I struggled with Midnight and Hunter. I decided in Hunter because I have an Olivia in midnight! I know your going too be it in that color. It's a beautiful shade of blue and with the Sierra trim... Faint! Can't wait I to see her. Well, maybe I can because I may be tempted. I'm really need to stop but they keep coming out with all these gorgeous bags. [emoji21]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great choice MB!  After seeing my Elephant, I struggled with Midnight and Hunter. I decided in Hunter because I have an Olivia in midnight! I know your going too be it in that color. It's a beautiful shade of blue and with the Sierra trim... Faint! Can't wait I to see her. Well, maybe I can because I may be tempted. I'm really need to stop but they keep coming out with all these gorgeous bags. [emoji21]



I hear ya.  I ordered (and canceled) the hunter... twice.     But then I went on Dooney.com and looked at a pebbled bag in midnight w/sierra trim and decided to go that way.   I'm pretty sure that there isn't a bad color in the bunch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I finally decided to go with the midnight blue TSV.  I don't have anything that color, and it should look good with jeans this winter.



OK, I canceled my order AGAIN.     Maybe I need to wait on the presentation; I just can't decide which color I want.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I canceled my order AGAIN.     Maybe I need to wait on the presentation; I just can't decide which color I want.




You'll almost have a presentation... I have Elephant, Hunter on the way and CfC has red coming. Lol.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> You'll almost have a presentation... I have Elephant, Hunter on the way and CfC has red coming. Lol.


Way to take care of us, PTB!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> You'll almost have a presentation... I have Elephant, Hunter on the way and CfC has red coming. Lol.



   I kept thinking hunter or midnight, but now I'd actually like to see the caramel.  I think it would look very similar to the natural in florentine.  GAH.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I kept thinking hunter or midnight, but now I'd actually like to see the caramel.  I think it would look very similar to the natural in florentine.  GAH.




Anybody wanna go for Caramel for MB!!! Lol...

I agree, it would be very close. Kinda like a deep butterscotch. I was torn between those two colors too. I'm hoping I like the Hunter and hope it's not too close to Ivy, if so... NEXXXXXXT and on to the next color or bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I went for the caramel!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I went for the caramel!


Cool....but let me throw this idea out there. If you order the TSV in a color that is not represented in the Florentine or CITY for that matter, then you will have more variety eventually. I know.....I'll be quiet now.


You know what.....I was looking at all the colors again and I think I would pick the caramel too. Elephant and Midnight are very close seconds.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I'm not sure it if was mentioned and I missed it but what day is this being presented?


----------



## Suzwhat

hydrangeagirl said:


> That picture from the magazine looks so tempting;  the pebbled leather looks smooth and sumptuous , I agree the gray is lovely and the other colors might look great too.  I really like it, bumpers and all!!  A good picture _is_  worth a thousand words!



I agree 100%


----------



## Suzwhat

handbaghuntress said:


> I'm not sure it if was mentioned and I missed it but what day is this being presented?




According to a thread on the QVC forums, it is 11/14.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Cool....but let me throw this idea out there. If you order the TSV in a color that is not represented in the Florentine or CITY for that matter, then you will have more variety eventually. I know.....I'll be quiet now.
> 
> 
> You know what.....I was looking at all the colors again and I think I would pick the caramel too. Elephant and Midnight are very close seconds.



I have no plan to buy another Barlow or variation thereof, except possibly the croco.     I had a very hard time deciding on a color, as evidenced by my cancelled order history on QVC.  :yikes:


----------



## handbaghuntress

Suzwhat said:


> According to a thread on the QVC forums, it is 11/14.




Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Any ETA's on different colors yet?   My caramel should be here tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Any ETA's on different colors yet?   My caramel should be here tomorrow.




I just posted my Hunter, got today! Can't wait for yours.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just posted my Hunter, got today! Can't wait for yours.


Hey P,

Can you post picture of Hunter in this thread too. That way it will be easier to find and reference.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Brenna in Hunter

Outside, no flash or enhancement



Inside with flash



Outside, no flash or enhancement


----------



## handbaghuntress

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350




[emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN:  very nice.  I love the hunter green with the trim color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350


Great photos. You really get a sense for the bag. It's very nice P. I can't wait to see the other colors.
Waiting on caramel pictures from Mia.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Great photos. You really get a sense for the bag. It's very nice P. I can't wait to see the other colors.
> Waiting on caramel pictures from Mia.




Thanks girl but I think she's going back. Not really crazy about the color but I'll keep her for a few days to see if she grows on me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350



Very pretty bag, PTB.   She doesn't wow me like your elephant, though.   Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty bag, PTB.   She doesn't wow me like your elephant, though.   Thanks for the great pics.




I agree, that's why she's going back. No wow factor


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree, that's why she's going back. No wow factor


I think it's very pretty in the hunter, I like it, also waiting to see the midnight blue oNe, if someone gets that color please post also!  Blue and green are my favorite colors, Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350


Great looking bags, so pretty.   How does the size compare to the Buckley?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Great looking bags, so pretty.   How does the size compare to the Buckley?




Thanks TM! I don't own a Buckley but I think the Buckley is a bit larger, at least from what I can tell from your lovely photos.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TM! I don't own a Buckley but I think the Buckley is a bit larger, at least from what I can tell for your lovely photos.


I I thought you had one. You have such a nice collection. These remind me of the Buckley. 

I will look at the measurements. Thanks.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I I thought you had one. You have such a nice collection. These remind me of the Buckley.
> 
> I will look at the measurements. Thanks.




No, for some reason I haven't taken the plunge on that one yet.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, for some reason I haven't taken the plunge on that one yet.


You're right. I looked and I think Buckley is a bit larger.

You have lovely bags and collections.


----------



## lilpursekitty

I am thinking about this TSV as well.  I ordered the Barlow in natural florentine leather, and while it is a gorgeous bag (seriously), I am concerned that I might not use it enough to justify the cost.  The handles are just a little short for me to use it regularly as a large tote, and it's just so large...I don't know if I have a role for it to serve in my life, really.  This version looks like it could be more easily used as an everyday tote due to the strap length.  Decisions!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lilpursekitty said:


> I am thinking about this TSV as well.  I ordered the Barlow in natural florentine leather, and while it is a gorgeous bag (seriously), I am concerned that I might not use it enough to justify the cost.  The handles are just a little short for me to use it regularly as a large tote, and it's just so large...I don't know if I have a role for it to serve in my life, really.  This version looks like it could be more easily used as an everyday tote due to the strap length.  Decisions!




I agree, thought the Barlow is gooooorgeous, the strap seems short. I think this bag is a great medium sized bag with a a touch of the Barlow design.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350


 

Just beautiful, so very rich looking in the hunter.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350




The outside no flash picture is pretty, but I'll have to agree with you and Sarah, it doesn't wow me like the elephant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG!   She's here!   Miss Brenna in caramel.   I love her!








She's a little wrinkly, but I think she will smooth out.  The Q box had been crushed, and the original tape was off.  It had been re-taped with clear wrapping tape and no paperwork in the box, but the bag is OK.    She's really cute!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

And another in better light...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!   She's here!   Miss Brenna in caramel.   I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little wrinkly, but I think she will smooth out.  The Q box had been crushed, and the original tape was off.  It had been re-taped with clear wrapping tape and no paperwork in the box, but the bag is OK.    She's really cute!!


I really like the caramel! Something about it....the color works so well with the bumpers. Very pretty MB. I think that is the color I would pick if I were to purchase although the midnight is lovely and I am even warming up to the smoke color. Hmmm.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> And another in better light...


You read my mind. I was just thinking that but did not want to ask. It is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> You read my mind. I was just thinking that but did not want to ask. It is gorgeous!



OMGOSH. ...gorgeous!  To me she looks like the City bag in natural but for much less!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!   She's here!   Miss Brenna in caramel.   I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little wrinkly, but I think she will smooth out.  The Q box had been crushed, and the original tape was off.  It had been re-taped with clear wrapping tape and no paperwork in the box, but the bag is OK.    She's really cute!!




Beautiful! I am torn, but I think I like the tonal look of the all caramel. However I really like the elephant too. Or do I wait for a city bag? Perhaps I should pay off my previous TSV first! Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I really like the caramel! Something about it....the color works so well with the bumpers. Very pretty MB. I think that is the color I would pick if I were to purchase although the midnight is lovely and I am even warming up to the smoke color. Hmmm.





YankeeDooney said:


> You read my mind. I was just thinking that but did not want to ask. It is gorgeous!



I have the pebble grain hobo in caramel, so I had a pretty good idea what Brenna was going to look like.   I think the smoke will be pretty, too.   

And yeah, that first pic is a little dark, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> OMGOSH. ...gorgeous!  To me she looks like the City bag in natural but for much less!!



That was my thinking, KC!   I love the City Bag and the Florentine Barlow, but this gives me "the look" for a lot less.   She's not even as heavy as I expected.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That was my thinking, KC!   I love the City Bag and the Florentine Barlow, but this gives me "the look" for a lot less.   She's not even as heavy as I expected.



Yeah, your pic has just about done me in, I may cave......


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I am torn, but I think I like the tonal look of the all caramel. However I really like the elephant too. Or do I wait for a city bag? Perhaps I should pay off my previous TSV first! Lol!



I had SUCH a hard time choosing a color, but I'm glad I settled on caramel.  I do like the tonal look.  However, I LOVE PTB's elephant; that is definitely my second choice.   

I like it so much, I just ordered a caramel wallet.  HAHAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, your pic has just about done me in, I may cave......



That's how I felt when I saw PTB's elephant!      I love the light interior of the bag.  It is very well done.    I get the feeling that this bag will get slouchy, but will look even better when she's broken in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!   She's here!   Miss Brenna in caramel.   I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little wrinkly, but I think she will smooth out.  The Q box had been crushed, and the original tape was off.  It had been re-taped with clear wrapping tape and no paperwork in the box, but the bag is OK.    She's really cute!!



Congrats Sarah!

She's beautiful in caramel!  I'm happy she survived shipping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> She's beautiful in caramel!  I'm happy she survived shipping!



Thanks!!   The box was really scary looking; it's a miracle she made it.  (And you know, this bag comes in...  * RED.* )


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> And another in better light...



Very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!   She's here!   Miss Brenna in caramel.   I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little wrinkly, but I think she will smooth out.  The Q box had been crushed, and the original tape was off.  It had been re-taped with clear wrapping tape and no paperwork in the box, but the bag is OK.    She's really cute!!


 

She's more than cute, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> She's more than cute, she's beautiful!!!



Thanks, HG.   Seems like the more I look at her, the better I like her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!!   The box was really scary looking; it's a miracle she made it.  (And you know, this bag comes in... *  RED. **)*



  I know!  I've done the "flashing" red thing.  (Putting the cursor on the red box, then removing it quickly, and repeating several times! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your new bag is very rich looking.   I like many of the colors,  but the caramel is so elegant.   Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I know!  I've done the "flashing" red thing.  (Putting the cursor on the red box, then removing it quickly, and repeating several times! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your new bag is very rich looking.   I like many of the colors,  but the caramel is so elegant.   Enjoy.



Thanks, LJ.   I'm glad I finally decided to buy.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> And another in better light...


A gorgeous bag. Looks so soft.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I had SUCH a hard time choosing a color, but I'm glad I settled on caramel.  I do like the tonal look.  However, I LOVE PTB's elephant; that is definitely my second choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it so much, I just ordered a caramel wallet.  HAHAHA




I wouldn't expect any less from you! Lol! 
For some reason I find an all one color bag is easier for me to wear, but I like the ones with tan trim too. I am all over the place. I love my caramel Olivia so I know how beautiful that color is. It goes with just about everything. You chose well [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A gorgeous bag. Looks so soft.



Thanks, TM.   The pebble grain is pretty soft.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I wouldn't expect any less from you! Lol!
> For some reason I find an all one color bag is easier for me to wear, but I like the ones with tan trim too. I am all over the place. I love my caramel Olivia so I know how beautiful that color is. It goes with just about everything. You chose well [emoji4]



I hear ya.  As soon as I proclaim, "oh, that's not for me" I end up buying one.     BUT... I'm climbing back on the Ban Wagon for a while.  My fall bag spree has gotten out of hand.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> And another in better light...




So beautiful MB... LOOOVE that color. If I didn't have 5 bags in this color shade, this would be it. I'm glad you love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Brenna in Hunter
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170344
> 
> 
> Inside with flash
> View attachment 3170345
> 
> 
> Outside, no flash or enhancement
> View attachment 3170350




She's going back... Exchanging for Smoke or Midnight. What do y'all think?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful MB... LOOOVE that color. If I didn't have 5 bags in this color shade, this would be it. I'm glad you love her.



Thanks, girl.   I hear ya; I have several in similar colors myself but that doesn't stop me, haha.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's going back... Exchanging for Smoke or Midnight. What do y'all think?



Geesh, I could barely choose a color for myself.     I guess I'm not the one to ask.  BUT, IMO smoke might be too similar to your gorgeous elephant... ???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh, I could barely choose a color for myself.     I guess I'm not the one to ask.  BUT, IMO smoke might be too similar to your gorgeous elephant... ???




Lol

Yeah, I was thinking the same about smoke, then I have a midnight blue Olivia with the Sierra, so that has me torn too... I may just send back and end this misery. [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  sometimes when there are too many good colors I can't decide .... I want them all and since I can't have them all,  I buy none.  You know your wardrobe and handbag collection.... which color won't duplicate too closely what you already have and will also provide the handbag pop you want when you look at it?


What about the black.... with the Sierra trim the black Dooney pebbled leather bags are stunning.   I have a Dillen in that combination and it's so striking.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking the same about smoke, then I have a midnight blue Olivia with the Sierra, so that has me torn too... I may just send back and end this misery. [emoji16]




Who knows, you might decide you want one of the city bags, or the woven, or dare I say Python? Lol! They'll be at the outlet soon enough hopefully.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Who knows, you might decide you want one of the city bags, or the woven, or dare I say Python? Lol! They'll be at the outlet soon enough hopefully.




Yeah... The Q can have it. I'm not sure I'm sold on the City Leather. I'll drool over yours of you decide to get.

And yes... Date to say it. lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah... The Q can have it. I'm not sure I'm sold on the City Leather. I'll drool over yours of you decide to get.
> 
> And yes... Date to say it. lol




Not sold? I really can't wait to see it in person. It's definitely one I'm looking forward to. Oh well, I'm sorry the hunter didn't work out for you. I wish they had more colors in this TSV. I would have loved a Bordeaux. [emoji7]


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I had SUCH a hard time choosing a color, but I'm glad I settled on caramel.  I do like the tonal look.  However, I LOVE PTB's elephant; that is definitely my second choice.
> 
> I like it so much, I just ordered a caramel wallet.  HAHAHA


That's a very pretty bag, love the tonal look, the size and the City shape.  I may get one but am waiting for the presentation, and since I'm going to the outlet this weekend, I may be over my handbag budget!  Hope to see all the colors on this forum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> That's a very pretty bag, love the tonal look, the size and the City shape.  I may get one but am waiting for the presentation, and since I'm going to the outlet this weekend, I may be over my handbag budget!  Hope to see all the colors on this forum!



Thanks, A.  I'm pleased with my choice.  I was hoping to see a few more colors show up, too!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay ladies, I am loving this TSV, especially in the caramel and elephant!  Can't wait to see some more colors, but I so wish they had done a burgundy tone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay ladies, I am loving this TSV, especially in the caramel and elephant!  Can't wait to see some more colors, but I so wish they had done a burgundy tone.



I know a couple of other TPFers have bought the bag.  C4C said she got the red one, so maybe she will post a pic soon.   I agree, there could have been more color choices...like why are there 2 gray tones and 2 blues???   Ack.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I know a couple of other TPFers have bought the bag.  C4C said she got the red one, so maybe she will post a pic soon.   I agree, there could have been more color choices...like why are there 2 gray tones and 2 blues???   Ack.



Mia. I wanted the red. Didnt pull the trigger. Scared she too small for me


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia. I wanted the red. Didnt pull the trigger. Scared she too small for me



Oh, OK.   You know, she probably is too small for you, but I think she will hold as much as the regular Swagger.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, OK.   You know, she probably is too small for you, but I think she will hold as much as the regular Swagger.


Ughhhh. I thought so. Thnks MB


----------



## momjules

Hi. 
  Is this tsv bag too small? Can anyone compare the size? 
As big as a Chelsea? Or smaller? As narrow as a Lilliana? Or wider?
The outlets didn't have them I don't think.
I'm thinking of getting one on nov 14 day but it's looks a little small. 
Any opinions ?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Look back in the thread.  PTB posted comparison pictures.  It is smaller than Chelsea but not as slender as Lillianna.  You probably won't find them at the outlets as they are "made for QVC."  (They might show up later, though.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wish there were more colors too. I'm torn between Smoke and Midnight. Instead of Hunter, Olive would have been perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wish there were more colors too. I'm torn between Smoke and Midnight. Instead of Hunter, Olive would have been perfect.




Olive and Bordeaux. They are only the biggest colors of this fall!! What were they thinking by leaving those out?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Maybe they will bring more colors if the bag is a hit.  Olive would be perfect in this style.  (Though if they bring new colors they will likely be spring/summer.)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe they will bring more colors if the bag is a hit.  Olive would be perfect in this style.  (Though if they bring new colors they will likely be spring/summer.)




I was thinking the same thing. They typically don't have a big color selection at first when the bag is a TSV but then they bring more. It might be to keep costs lower on the first manufacturing run to offset the discount. It costs less to produce higher quantities of less options. It might not be as profitable to produce too many colors. However I don't understand, why two blues, like you mentioned before. Personally I would have replaced the smoke and brighter blue with olive and Bordeaux for a launch this time of year.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I saw your post in the 'Family' thread.   Are you keeping the hunter green?
Related to the color discussion,  I wore a smoke grey pebbled leather bag yesterday..... it reminded me of the elephant color.   Not the same, of course,  but similar in color intensity and tone.


----------



## Lookforgood

Has anyone laid hands on the midnight?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  I saw your post in the 'Family' thread.   Are you keeping the hunter green?
> Related to the color discussion,  I wore a smoke grey pebbled leather bag yesterday..... it reminded me of the elephant color.   Not the same, of course,  but similar in color intensity and tone.




She's in transit as we speak. I agree, I think it's in that family. I asked for Smoke but thinking of changing to Midnight. I have a Midnight Olivia with the same color combo, so I don't know. They haven't received it yet, so I have a few days to change the color for the trade.  I may just end up getting a refund.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's in transit as we speak. I agree, I think it's in that family. I asked for Smoke but thinking of changing to Midnight. I have a Midnight Olivia with the same color combo, so I don't know. They haven't received it yet, so I have a few days to change the color for the trade.  I may just end up getting a refund.


Why not wait to see the presentation? It may be easier to decide when you see all of them.


----------



## swags

I like most of the colors but the red is probably my favorite.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Why not wait to see the presentation? It may be easier to decide when you see all of them.




Seeing the colors is not the issue. The issue is choosing a color that I don't already have bags in that color combo in pebble and if I really love the bag enough to have multiples. I have the Elephant and had the Hunter, have a black, red, midnight and jeans in pebbled with the Sierra trim, so that's my issue. That's why I've concluded to probably get a refund and be happy with the Elephant that I know I LOVE with no doubt at all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Seeing the colors is not the issue. The issue is choosing a color that I don't already have bags in that color combo in pebble and if I really love the bag enough to have multiples. I have the Elephant and had the Hunter, have a black, red, midnight and jeans in pebbled with the Sierra trim, so that's my issue. That's why I've concluded to probably get a refund and be happy with the Elephant that I know I LOVE with no doubt at all.


*Pcan Mantra*: "I am happy with my collection now."

Sorry P, I had to do it. :giggles: I can't seem to forget it. Probably because I think that way myself until, of course, the next sale happens.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I hate to say it... but I've been looking closely at Brenna and she may be going back.   She's a cute and unique bag, but somehow to me she doesn't seem very comfortable to carry.  She's kind of weighty when empty, so I will need to load her up and see.   The shoulder strap is thin for a weighty bag, and with my funky shoulder I really notice.  

I guess it just comes down to this: there are other bags I'd rather have for the money.   So that's probably all I need to say.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  sorry the bag didn't work for you.   I'm finding the weight of many of the bags I already own to be a problem.   I tried to use my new Kingston hobo on Friday and it was too heavy so I switched to a pebbled leather satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I hate to say it... but I've been looking closely at Brenna and she may be going back.   She's a cute and unique bag, but somehow to me she doesn't seem very comfortable to carry.  She's kind of weighty when empty, so I will need to load her up and see.   The shoulder strap is thin for a weighty bag, and with my funky shoulder I really notice.
> 
> I guess it just comes down to this: there are other bags I'd rather have for the money.   So that's probably all I need to say.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  sorry the bag didn't work for you.   I'm finding the weight of many of the bags I already own to be a problem.   I tried to use my new Kingston hobo on Friday and it was too heavy so I switched to a pebbled leather satchel.


c

Well that is good to know. I also don't want too many heavy bags. I haven't ordered this one yet. While I do like the look, I think I will probably pass.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Weight on the shoulder is one of the main reasons that I pass over so many of these bags. I've had shoulder and neck problems for a few years now and I can carry semi heavy bags on my arm or hand held and even some of the lighter bags I can only tolerate on my shoulder for a few minutes. Never a cross body for me unless it was so small I'd feel silly and I really love this look. This is what happens when you start getting on in years, and when and if your shoulder gets better it will always be susceptible to re-injury   when wearing a weighty bag.  Lighter bags and carrying less will be in all of your futures! So those of you who are young and I know you are many, enjoy your beautiful heavy bags while you can!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I hate to say it... but I've been looking closely at Brenna and she may be going back.   She's a cute and unique bag, but somehow to me she doesn't seem very comfortable to carry.  She's kind of weighty when empty, so I will need to load her up and see.   The shoulder strap is thin for a weighty bag, and with my funky shoulder I really notice.
> 
> I guess it just comes down to this: there are other bags I'd rather have for the money.   So that's probably all I need to say.


 
Do you have a thicker strap from another bag you could switch?  I can see that the strap is quite thin, not easy on the shoulder.  Of all my bags, the worst strap is the gorgeous twist strap hobo strap.  It is thick and heavy and hurts on my shoulder but I can carry it on my arm for the few times I use it.  It's one gorgeous strap though...

I think Brenna in the caramel and the elephant are the best colors I've seen from all of your photos so far...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I hate to say it... but I've been looking closely at Brenna and she may be going back.   She's a cute and unique bag, but somehow to me she doesn't seem very comfortable to carry.  She's kind of weighty when empty, so I will need to load her up and see.   The shoulder strap is thin for a weighty bag, and with my funky shoulder I really notice.
> 
> I guess it just comes down to this: there are other bags I'd rather have for the money.   So that's probably all I need to say.




I'm sorry she's not working for you. I hear you on, there are just too many other bags... 
Weight of these bags plus these thin straps is a something that bothers me more and more. I think I can put up with it, but then I end up not reaching for them often.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  sorry the bag didn't work for you.   I'm finding the weight of many of the bags I already own to be a problem.   I tried to use my new Kingston hobo on Friday and it was too heavy so I switched to a pebbled leather satchel.



Thanks, LJ.  This shoulder pain is depressing; I'm whiney.   My doctor said that computer use is causing  a whole new category of orthopedic problems for people.   It's always something.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> c
> 
> Well that is good to know. I also don't want too many heavy bags. I haven't ordered this one yet. While I do like the look, I think I will probably pass.



I hate to discourage you if you like the bag, KC.   It really is a pretty purse and no heavier than many of the florentine or Dillen bags.   

It's just getting more difficult for me to buy a new style from QVC because I really need to see and feel the bag before buying.   Paying so much shipping $$ to look at a purse is a drag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Do you have a thicker strap from another bag you could switch?  I can see that the strap is quite thin, not easy on the shoulder.  Of all my bags, the worst strap is the gorgeous twist strap hobo strap.  It is thick and heavy and hurts on my shoulder but I can carry it on my arm for the few times I use it.  It's one gorgeous strap though...
> 
> I think Brenna in the caramel and the elephant are the best colors I've seen from all of your photos so far...



Yes, I have several straps I could try, but right now I'm not wearing anything on my shoulder.  I need to call tomorrow and get my MRI scheduled and hopefully there will be a treatment for me.   It's ironic that my favorite bags have always been shoulder/hobo styles.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Never a cross body for me unless it was so small I'd feel silly and I really love this look.



I don't know what it is about a crossbody, but I absolutely detest them.     I just bought a Coach Ryder crossbody bag from Bloomingdales and it is really cute.  Unfortunately, I feel like a 6 year old with my schoolbag on when I try to wear it...so it will go back.  

I have tried and TRIED to like a crossbody; I just DO NOT.   I think part of it is that I feel silly with the "little girl purse" thing, and then I just don't like the strap.  I'm fairly big chested and the strap always accentuates that and not in a good way.   

Maybe I need a nice clutch to carry!   (But then I would lay it down someplace and lose it.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry she's not working for you. I hear you on, there are just too many other bags...
> Weight of these bags plus these thin straps is a something that bothers me more and more. I think I can put up with it, but then I end up not reaching for them often.



Honestly, I don't want to discourage anyone... Brenna is a cutie.   I'm just not very enthusiastic about anything lately; I'm gloomy.   

I think I am finally reaching Purse Overload again, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.     I need to drag my butt back onto the ban wagon for a while.  Y'all might have to boost me up and tie me in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I don't want to discourage anyone... Brenna is a cutie.   I'm just not very enthusiastic about anything lately; I'm gloomy.
> 
> I think I am finally reaching Purse Overload again, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.     I need to drag my butt back onto the ban wagon for a while.  Y'all might have to boost me up and tie me in.



Mornin' Sarah!

Thanks for your feedback regarding the weight.  You're not discouraging us when you let us know things like that.  Especially for me because I'm looking for a bag for my weekends in SF.  I'm going to load it up with my usual stuff, which includes a water bottle, and in addition my laptop.  I do a lot of walking, up hills, and I can't have the strap digging in my shoulder or the bag weighing me down when I'm trying to walk up a hill. (Which is hard enough with my butt dragging me down! )   Since I'm not working I have to keep an eye on the budget and when I buy a bag I have to know I will get a lot of use from it.  So it's very good to know in advance if someone thinks the bag is heavy, because as beautiful as she is, and she is beautiful, this may not be a good choice for the Streets of San Francisco. 

And don't worry about reaching Purse Overload. It's a temporary, non life threatening condition. Just enjoy the beauties in your collection while riding the Ban Wagon, until it passes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback regarding the weight.  You're not discouraging us when you let us know things like that.  Especially for me because I'm looking for a bag for my weekends in SF.  I'm going to load it up with my usual stuff, which includes a water bottle, and in addition my laptop.  I do a lot of walking, up hills, and I can't have the strap digging in my shoulder or the bag weighing me down when I'm trying to walk up a hill. (Which is hard enough with my butt dragging me down! )   Since I'm not working I have to keep an eye on the budget and when I buy a bag I have to know I will get a lot of use from it.  So it's very good to know in advance if someone thinks the bag is heavy, because as beautiful as she is, and she is beautiful, this may not be a good choice for the Streets of San Francisco.
> 
> And don't worry about reaching Purse Overload. It's a temporary, non life threatening condition. Just enjoy the beauties in your collection while riding the Ban Wagon, until it passes!



Hey sweetie.  I agree, if you have lots of stuff to carry while walking, you don't need a heavy bag adding to the load.   Have you considered the nylon bags?   I think they might be the perfect answer for you since you walk a lot.  

Someone needs to boost me up onto the Wagon!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey sweetie.  I agree, if you have lots of stuff to carry while walking, you don't need a heavy bag adding to the load.   Have you considered the nylon bags?   I think they might be the perfect answer for you since you walk a lot.
> 
> Someone needs to boost me up onto the Wagon!!



Hey Sarah!

I have considered nylon bags.  MaryBel suggested that too, a while back in a PM.  And I do love the quality of Dooney's nylon bag!  I wish I still had my nylon zebra shopper!  I look on ebay every now and then to see if I can find one.  I also like some of the Dooney canvas bags I've seen on ebay.

I'm sorry, it's against the Dooney Forum Code to help a sister *onto *the Ban Wagon! But please let us know when you're ready to get off!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate to discourage you if you like the bag, KC.   It really is a pretty purse and no heavier than many of the florentine or Dillen bags.
> 
> It's just getting more difficult for me to buy a new style from QVC because I really need to see and feel the bag before buying.   Paying so much shipping $$ to look at a purse is a drag.



Oh you haven't discouraged me at all,  Sarah.  With so many bags I am getting pickier.  I gravitate to a shoulder bag and the strap is too skinny to be worn comfortably on the shoulder--at least for me. With tax it is around 300--so, to much to languish in the closet. I love the style of the bag though,  very unique.


----------



## momjules

I took my bitsy  zip zip strap and put it on my regular zip zip bag and it felt good and I had a bigger cross body that way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback regarding the weight.  You're not discouraging us when you let us know things like that.  Especially for me because I'm looking for a bag for my weekends in SF.  I'm going to load it up with my usual stuff, which includes a water bottle, and in addition my laptop.  I do a lot of walking, up hills, and I can't have the strap digging in my shoulder or the bag weighing me down when I'm trying to walk up a hill. (Which is hard enough with my butt dragging me down! )   Since I'm not working I have to keep an eye on the budget and when I buy a bag I have to know I will get a lot of use from it.  So it's very good to know in advance if someone thinks the bag is heavy, because as beautiful as she is, and she is beautiful, this may not be a good choice for the Streets of San Francisco.
> 
> And don't worry about reaching Purse Overload. It's a temporary, non life threatening condition. Just enjoy the beauties in your collection while riding the Ban Wagon, until it passes!



You know, I probably should check out the nylon bags myself.      I'm getting wimpy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh you haven't discouraged me at all,  Sarah.  With so many bags I am getting pickier.  I gravitate to a shoulder bag and the strap is too skinny to be worn comfortably on the shoulder--at least for me. With tax it is around 300--so, to much to languish in the closet. I love the style of the bag though,  very unique.



I hear ya on the "pickier" thing.  I guess that's part of what's bugging me.  I need to be wowed by a new purse.    I did get Brenna out and played with her a bit.  I'm not going to return her right away so I'm still thinkin'.    

One big reason the bag appealed to me is getting "the look" of the Barlow at a lower cost.  Not sure that is justification to keep, though.


----------



## momjules

Maybe these Barlow bags will hit the outlets by Christmas


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Maybe these Barlow bags will hit the outlets by Christmas




I'm hoping so... I want!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LJ.  This shoulder pain is depressing; I'm whiney.   My doctor said that computer use is causing  a whole new category of orthopedic problems for people.   It's always something.


 
I had the same problem with the computer causing problems.  Several years ago when my problems all started I was making a power point presentation for my husband to give ( on flowers) and I was under a ton of pressure to get it done fast!  That was the start of my problems.  At the time I was using a monitor because our screen was broken and constantly keeping my head and neck looking up at the monitor was a factor. Since then we have changed the height of the computer chair and packed the monitor away, bought  two new laptops  and I have been better.  But I have several herniated discs that might have gone undetected if not for the strain of sitting at the computer.  Lots of therapy , 2 MRIs x-rays and many cortisone shots later I am better but still must be careful what I lift.  At one point I couldn't even lift a 1/2 gallon of milk out of the refrigerator!!  Now when  I put a bag on my shoulder, I have to hold it with my right hand also to take the tension off my shoulder but I can tolerate it for about 5 minutes and then have to carry by hand.  
I am better and in time I think that you will be too. I can only drool over heavy bags.

Oh, and I don't carry any loose change,  in my wallet.  I used to carry tons of change and that is really heavy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trying to find the perfect match... A little off. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to find the perfect match... A little off. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3175322


Oh NO!!
Now you need to buy new shoes!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to find the perfect match... A little off. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3175322


Any shoes in the Sierra trim color?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[ QUOTE=YankeeDooney;29387172]Any shoes in the Sierra trim color?[/QUOTE]

I do but the bottoms I want to pair this with is a Sierra color. Got leggings and skinny pants in the color of this trim so thought grey/elephant shoes would be perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I have finally decided to return my caramel Brenna.   She is a very nice bag and so pretty, but she's just not for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  if it's not right for you,  then it's not right.  Buying from QVC makes returns very easy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  if it's not right for you,  then it's not right.  Buying from QVC makes returns very easy.



Yes, that's one thing about Q...no quibbling about returns.   I still love the look of Brenna but she is just not hitting the mark somehow (for me).


----------



## cchamps2006

Pecan, I like the shoes with the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cchamps2006 said:


> Pecan, I like the shoes with the bag.




Thank you girlfriend! It's a little off but with the shoes on the bottom and bag on my arm, you can hardly tell.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Trying to find the perfect match... A little off. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3175322




I think it's a nice pairing. It must not be an easy color to match. I think the shoes will be far enough away from the bag so it's okay. The outfit sounds nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I don't want to discourage anyone... Brenna is a cutie.   I'm just not very enthusiastic about anything lately; I'm gloomy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am finally reaching Purse Overload again, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.     I need to drag my butt back onto the ban wagon for a while.  Y'all might have to boost me up and tie me in.




Well if  I'm boosting you up, I'm falling in behind you! I'm sorry you're gloomy. Maybe a closet dive will help your spirits. [emoji255]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's a nice pairing. It must not be an easy color to match. I think the shoes will be far enough away from the bag so it's okay. The outfit sounds nice. [emoji4]




Thanks TB! Yeah, I think it's a hard color to match, especially shoes. Where can you find Elephant shoes??? [emoji15]. The color is so unique. These shoes are more grey where as the bag is a muddy grey. I think I can pull it off.


----------



## jeep317

I can't commit to a color!!! 

I ordered, received, and ultimately returned the Barlow in elephant. It was beautiful but heavy & I was scared to carry it for the price & the fact that I'm not exactly careful with my bags. I thought it highly likely I'd ruin it.

I was so happy to see this style in pebbled leather but now I can't pick a color. First world problems, I know...Anyone have red yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I can't commit to a color!!!
> 
> I ordered, received, and ultimately returned the Barlow in elephant. It was beautiful but heavy & I was scared to carry it for the price & the fact that I'm not exactly careful with my bags. I thought it highly likely I'd ruin it.
> 
> I was so happy to see this style in pebbled leather but now I can't pick a color. First world problems, I know...Anyone have red yet?



You got a Barlow without showing us???   OMG.       I don't think anyone has a red yet, so go ahead and get it.


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> You got a Barlow without showing us???   OMG.       I don't think anyone has a red yet, so go ahead and get it.



It came during a particularly busy & sad time & sat in the box unopened for 2 days. I opened it expecting it to raise my spirits but it didn't. I never even loaded it up & tried it on. I looked at it, and knew instantly I would destroy it. I never snapped a picture. &#55357;&#56881;

Is the trim on this one similar to the leather on the pebble leather domed satchel? I love that color?


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> It came during a particularly busy & sad time & sat in the box unopened for 2 days. I opened it expecting it to raise my spirits but it didn't. I never even loaded it up & tried it on. I looked at it, and knew instantly I would destroy it. I never snapped a picture. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Is the trim on this one similar to the leather on the pebble leather domed satchel? I love that color?



Yes, the trim color is similar.  It's really pretty.

Hope you feel better now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> I can't commit to a color!!!
> 
> I ordered, received, and ultimately returned the Barlow in elephant. It was beautiful but heavy & I was scared to carry it for the price & the fact that I'm not exactly careful with my bags. I thought it highly likely I'd ruin it.
> 
> I was so happy to see this style in pebbled leather but now I can't pick a color. First world problems, I know...Anyone have red yet?




OH no!!! I was wondering about your Barlow. I want one but would need to see it in person first. I have the Elephant In this bag, had the Hunter but returned it, and waiting on a Smoke replacement but trying to decide if I want to switch to Midnight. I just returned late last week so I'm sure they haven't received yet so I still have time to change my mind. I have 2 red pebble bags with the Sierra trim, so that color is off my list. It's a beautiful combo though. The color choice is tough.


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I can't commit to a color!!!
> 
> I ordered, received, and ultimately returned the Barlow in elephant. It was beautiful but heavy & I was scared to carry it for the price & the fact that I'm not exactly careful with my bags. I thought it highly likely I'd ruin it.
> 
> I was so happy to see this style in pebbled leather but now I can't pick a color. First world problems, I know...Anyone have red yet?







jeep317 said:


> It came during a particularly busy & sad time & sat in the box unopened for 2 days. I opened it expecting it to raise my spirits but it didn't. I never even loaded it up & tried it on. I looked at it, and knew instantly I would destroy it. I never snapped a picture. &#55357;&#56881;
> 
> Is the trim on this one similar to the leather on the pebble leather domed satchel? I love that color?




I'm sorry you're going through a sad time.  I say go for the red. Dooney does it so well and the tan trim is gorgeous with it. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## darcy-0702

Just ordered the black. I hope I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Just ordered the black. I hope I love it!




I hope so too! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, I don't want to discourage anyone... Brenna is a cutie.   I'm just not very enthusiastic about anything lately; I'm gloomy.
> 
> I think I am finally reaching Purse Overload again, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.     I need to drag my butt back onto the ban wagon for a while.  Y'all might have to boost me up and tie me in.


 It's because of your shoulder problems, pain can affect the way you think about everything!  Hope all goes well with you MRI results...


----------



## RuedeNesle

darcy-0702 said:


> Just ordered the black. I hope I love it!



Congrats Darcy!

I hope it's love! We can't wait for you to receive it and tell us what you think!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's because of your shoulder problems, pain can affect the way you think about everything!  Hope all goes well with you MRI results...



Aw, thanks HG.


----------



## Scooch

Well I pulled the plug on the elephant! Couldn't resist since it airs on my birthday!


----------



## aprimo

I tipped my co-worker off on the Nov TSV pre-order. She got the red and after I saw it in person I decided I had to have it. I loved the soft pebbled leather. I ordered it in blue and it came today. It's a nice color--kind of a denim blue. It's different from the Sept TSV blue (woven embossed). That blue was much brighter--this one is more muted. It will go great with jeans. I think it's a year-round color.

I was a little concerned about the handles not having room to fold down. But I tried it with the shoulder strap and the handles both turned away from my body and it worked fine. I just sort of pushed the bag towards my back. You could fold the handles down into the side pockets if you really want them out of the way.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Well I pulled the plug on the elephant! Couldn't resist since it airs on my birthday!




Congrats and what a way to celebrate! Happy Birthday. [emoji4][emoji322]



aprimo said:


> I tipped my co-worker off on the Nov TSV pre-order. She got the red and after I saw it in person I decided I had to have it. I loved the soft pebbled leather. I ordered it in blue and it came today. It's a nice color--kind of a denim blue. It's different from the Sept TSV blue (woven embossed). That blue was much brighter--this one is more muted. It will go great with jeans. I think it's a year-round color.
> 
> I was a little concerned about the handles not having room to fold down. But I tried it with the shoulder strap and the handles both turned away from my body and it worked fine. I just sort of pushed the bag towards my back. You could fold the handles down into the side pockets if you really want them out of the way.




It sounds really pretty!  Are you going to post some pictures? I would love to see it. Thanks. [emoji4] I looking forward to Friday!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Well I pulled the plug on the elephant! Couldn't resist since it airs on my birthday!




Yay yay yay... Bag twins!! You are going to love it. It's one of my favorite colors in this style. I'm waiting on my Smoke to see how it compares to the Elephant. What a great birthday present. A beautiful bag and Dooney on all day... Doesn't get any better than that. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aprimo said:


> I tipped my co-worker off on the Nov TSV pre-order. She got the red and after I saw it in person I decided I had to have it. I loved the soft pebbled leather. I ordered it in blue and it came today. It's a nice color--kind of a denim blue. It's different from the Sept TSV blue (woven embossed). That blue was much brighter--this one is more muted. It will go great with jeans. I think it's a year-round color.
> 
> I was a little concerned about the handles not having room to fold down. But I tried it with the shoulder strap and the handles both turned away from my body and it worked fine. I just sort of pushed the bag towards my back. You could fold the handles down into the side pockets if you really want them out of the way.




Congrats!! I bet the red is gorgeous.. I have 2 red bags in this color combo so I passed. The handles fold down very nicely on the inside of the bag. Though on the smaller side for me, It's one of my go-to bags. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay yay yay... Bag twins!! You are going to love it. It's one of my favorite colors in this style. I'm waiting on my Smoke to see how it compares to the Elephant. What a great birthday present. A beautiful bag and Dooney on all day... Doesn't get any better than that. [emoji2]




That was my thought!!! New dooney bag and dooney all day on QVC. will have to record the later shows since me and the hubby are going out to dinner with friends in Atlantic City!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> That was my thought!!! New dooney bag and dooney all day on QVC. will have to record the later shows since me and the hubby are going out to dinner with friends in Atlantic City!



Sounds like a fun way to celebrate your birthday! Dooney in the morning and a fun evening with hubby and friends! Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## aprimo

OK, here's my blue Brenna all loaded up. My stuff actually fits in there very nicely even though it looks like a smaller bag. I guess the shape just works for me. I haven't had any issues with the handles so far. I've been carrying it over the shoulder with the shortened strap.

Sorry if the pics have a slightly yellow tinge--it's the pot lights in my living room. I did auto-correct on the pics and I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the color. IMO the blue is slightly more muted than the pics on the Q showed. Like I said, it's a nice denim color.

farm1.staticflickr.com/650/22313409723_3f63c63412_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1c

farm1.staticflickr.com/695/22542384399_733ee5c1e8_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1b


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aprimo said:


> OK, here's my blue Brenna all loaded up. My stuff actually fits in there very nicely even though it looks like a smaller bag. I guess the shape just works for me. I haven't had any issues with the handles so far. I've been carrying it over the shoulder with the shortened strap.
> 
> Sorry if the pics have a slightly yellow tinge--it's the pot lights in my living room. I did auto-correct on the pics and I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the color. IMO the blue is slightly more muted than the pics on the Q showed. Like I said, it's a nice denim color.
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/650/22313409723_3f63c63412_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1c
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/695/22542384399_733ee5c1e8_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1b




I'm glad you finally got her. I agree, she looks more Demin but pretty. It's perfect with the Sierra trim. Congrats... I'm waiting on my Smoke.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> OK, here's my blue Brenna all loaded up. My stuff actually fits in there very nicely even though it looks like a smaller bag. I guess the shape just works for me. I haven't had any issues with the handles so far. I've been carrying it over the shoulder with the shortened strap.
> 
> Sorry if the pics have a slightly yellow tinge--it's the pot lights in my living room. I did auto-correct on the pics and I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the color. IMO the blue is slightly more muted than the pics on the Q showed. Like I said, it's a nice denim color.
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/650/22313409723_3f63c63412_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1c
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/695/22542384399_733ee5c1e8_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1b




Very pretty! I love the denim color. It's a nice casual color. I'm so glad she's working out well in terms of size and functionality. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> OK, here's my blue Brenna all loaded up. My stuff actually fits in there very nicely even though it looks like a smaller bag. I guess the shape just works for me. I haven't had any issues with the handles so far. I've been carrying it over the shoulder with the shortened strap.
> 
> Sorry if the pics have a slightly yellow tinge--it's the pot lights in my living room. I did auto-correct on the pics and I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the color. IMO the blue is slightly more muted than the pics on the Q showed. Like I said, it's a nice denim color.
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/650/22313409723_3f63c63412_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1c
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/695/22542384399_733ee5c1e8_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1b



Very pretty, Amy!   You're right; she's a great size.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aprimo said:


> OK, here's my blue Brenna all loaded up. My stuff actually fits in there very nicely even though it looks like a smaller bag. I guess the shape just works for me. I haven't had any issues with the handles so far. I've been carrying it over the shoulder with the shortened strap.
> 
> Sorry if the pics have a slightly yellow tinge--it's the pot lights in my living room. I did auto-correct on the pics and I think it's a fairly accurate representation of the color. IMO the blue is slightly more muted than the pics on the Q showed. Like I said, it's a nice denim color.
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/650/22313409723_3f63c63412_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1c
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/695/22542384399_733ee5c1e8_o.jpgDooneyBrenna1b



Mornin' A!

She's beautiful! I love that she looks more denim. And she really does hold a lot!  Thanks for including the inside pic!
Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna in Smoke... 

Just like the Elephant... LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT! Though a beautiful color, I didn't get this feeling with the Hunter, AT ALL. I thought I would struggle with having both bags being in the same color family but I think it's justifiable... They are close but in different color undertones. Good enough for me. [emoji16]. The photos are no flash, inside lighting but very, very true to color. 




How they compare... Elephant vs. Smoke


----------



## starbucksqueen

Ladies, 
I love your pictures. The bags are lovely enjoy. Have been working so hard. Just finished paying off my Kendall (which I adore.) I am leaning towards this Brenna. Maybe the caramel or the dark navy. (I have enough black and sienna Dooney bags.)


----------



## momjules

Does anyone think this bag is too small? M worried about the size


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Does anyone think this bag is too small? M worried about the size




In my opinion, she is a teenie tiny on the small side, however, it's no smaller than the Small Flo Satchel. I love the look of the Small Flo Satchel but not the functionality. I think if I had to choose between the two, Brenna would take first place (or maybe not [emoji16]) Even without the outside pockets, Brenna holds more, in my opinion. I guess I can't compare the two, two totally different bags. 

Here's some comparison photos for you, hope it helps... Worse comes to worse, get it, test drive her and return if she doesn't work for you. 

Brenna vs Chelsea



Brenna vs Small Flo Satchel


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> In my opinion, she is a teenie tiny on the small side, however, it's no smaller than the Small Flo Satchel. I love the look of the Small Flo Satchel but not the functionality. I think if I had to choose between the two, Brenna would take first place (or maybe not [emoji16]) Even without the outside pockets, Brenna holds more, in my opinion. I guess I can't compare the two, two totally different bags.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos for you, hope it helps... Worse comes to worse, get it, test drive her and return if she doesn't work for you.
> 
> Brenna vs Chelsea
> View attachment 3185943
> 
> 
> Brenna vs Small Flo Satchel
> View attachment 3185944




Beautiful, PTB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> Just like the Elephant... LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT! Though a beautiful color, I didn't get this feeling with the Hunter, AT ALL. I thought I would struggle with having both bags being in the same color family but I think it's justifiable... They are close but in different color undertones. Good enough for me. [emoji16]. The photos are no flash, inside lighting but very, very true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3185831
> 
> 
> How they compare... Elephant vs. Smoke
> View attachment 3185832


Well now, both of these are really pretty. I seriously don't know which one I like better. Any thoughts P?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Well now, both of these are really pretty. I seriously don't know which one I like better. Any thoughts P?




Elephant.... Hands down... End of Story... Case closed... Done


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Elephant.... Hands down... End of Story... Case closed... Done


Well alrighty then.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Well alrighty then.




Lol. Yes! And "in that order". You thinking of getting?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Yes! And "in that order". You thinking of getting?


I just don't know P. I will watch the presentation and see if I am so inclined. Let's see if Sue can push me over the edge. Lol.


----------



## momjules

I think the small flo is beautiful but also a little  small 
But I love the look of it 
I used my small crocodile fino for I day and I had to get out of it 
I had to remove my brush. Then my phone to get to my wallet 
But I won't give her up there looks like more room in breena


----------



## jeep317

My elephant tsv was delivered today. OMG she's beautiful! Seems slightly smaller than the Barlow but no fear factor associated with this pebbled leather. I am in luuuvvv!


----------



## Ms.Library

I'm trying to decide if I want to go with this one or get a Chelsea which I have been wanting for awhile.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I think the small flo is beautiful but also a little  small
> But I love the look of it
> I used my small crocodile fino for I day and I had to get out of it
> I had to remove my brush. Then my phone to get to my wallet
> But I won't give her up there looks like more room in breena




I love the size of the bag and how it looks on. It's the small restricted fold over opening that bothers me a little bit. It's harder to see on there and get things out.


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> My elephant tsv was delivered today. OMG she's beautiful! Seems slightly smaller than the Barlow but no fear factor associated with this pebbled leather. I am in luuuvvv!




Congrats! I'm so glad you're loving her! You guys have me going "hmmmm". But I've shopped way too much today already!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to go with this one or get a Chelsea which I have been wanting for awhile.




That s a tough one. If size is a factor I think the Chelsea is a little bigger, but since I don't have Brenna I can't really confirm that. Maybe after seeing the presentation it will help you decide.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hmmm... It's not letting me put it in my cart. It's telling me it's an invalid item number. I think I'm going with the elephant.


----------



## elbgrl

I can't wait to see the red and the dark blue!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I can't wait to see the red and the dark blue!




Me too! I just hope they aren't all sold out by the time I get to watch. We are having company and they are late getting here.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ok, now that I have seen the presentation, I would pick Midnight Blue....if I were going to buy. It is a very striking color.


----------



## Pennyhm

Does the Q ship Dooney via USPS or ups? Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pennyhm said:


> does the q ship dooney via usps or ups? Thanks!




ups..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My review comment was shown on the 7:00am show. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. The little things that excites us.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> My review comment was shown on the 7:00am show. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. The little things that excites us.




They should link you videos instead of just showing your review!  You'd sell a million bags for them!


----------



## Pennyhm

PcanTannedBty said:


> ups..



Thanks!


----------



## Pennyhm

They did it again just now! (Showed your comment)


----------



## Pennyhm

PcanTannedBty said:


> My review comment was shown on the 7:00am show. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. The little things that excites us.



They just did it again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> My review comment was shown on the 7:00am show. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. The little things that excites us.





Pennyhm said:


> They did it again just now! (Showed your comment)



Hi PTB and Pennyhm!

I saw it too!  Watching on the DVR from the earlier show.

*PTB*:  I remember seeing your review during the presentation on another bag.  I think it was the Woven Embossed Leather Shopper when it was the TSV!


----------



## Vicmarie

No way !!! How awesome !!


----------



## starbucksqueen

PcanTannedBty said:


> ups..



It all depends.

They actually have used UPS SurePost and delivered to my PO Box. I think if you want it shipped USPS, they could do it. (It actually costs more (that was from my address.)


----------



## ahirau

OK, so I caved!  I thought I'll order one and check it out, I can always return it, right?  I really like this new silhouhette, and long shoulder strap and love my new Barlow, so I have a feeling I would want to get it sooner or later, so why not go for the reduced price, easy pay and shipping tonight?  And when it's too rainy to use Barlow, I'll feel better using the pebbled leather version  LOL, the rationalizations we make 

I purchased the hunter green - now I know PTB wasn't keen on this color, but I really like it and it will go with so much of my wardrobe.  I thought it looked really great in the presentation.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My review comment was shown on the 7:00am show. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. The little things that excites us.




That's so cool!! I've just started watching the first show . I have a lot of catching up to do. I'll be watching for your comment! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> OK, so I caved!  I thought I'll order one and check it out, I can always return it, right?  I really like this new silhouhette, and long shoulder strap and love my new Barlow, so I have a feeling I would want to get it sooner or later, so why not go for the reduced price, easy pay and shipping tonight?  And when it's too rainy to use Barlow, I'll feel better using the pebbled leather version  LOL, the rationalizations we make
> 
> I purchased the hunter green - now I know PTB wasn't keen on this color, but I really like it and it will go with so much of my wardrobe.  I thought it looked really great in the presentation.




Yay! Good plan. I really like how the hunter looks too. It's a popular one because it's already on wait list. I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cool!! I've just started watching the first show . I have a lot of catching up to do. I'll be watching for your comment! [emoji4]




Yeah, I was like... That's my comment! [emoji16]. I don't have DVR anymore, I went with the cheap package, as ling as my package has the Q, I'm good lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> No way !!! How awesome !!




Yeah, it was pretty cool. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Smoke in natural outside lighting with no flash, etc. 

I'm really loving this color and didn't think I would.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> Just like the Elephant... LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT! Though a beautiful color, I didn't get this feeling with the Hunter, AT ALL. I thought I would struggle with having both bags being in the same color family but I think it's justifiable... They are close but in different color undertones. Good enough for me. [emoji16]. The photos are no flash, inside lighting but very, very true to color.
> 
> View attachment 3185831
> 
> 
> How they compare... Elephant vs. Smoke
> View attachment 3185832







PcanTannedBty said:


> In my opinion, she is a teenie tiny on the small side, however, it's no smaller than the Small Flo Satchel. I love the look of the Small Flo Satchel but not the functionality. I think if I had to choose between the two, Brenna would take first place (or maybe not [emoji16]) Even without the outside pockets, Brenna holds more, in my opinion. I guess I can't compare the two, two totally different bags.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos for you, hope it helps... Worse comes to worse, get it, test drive her and return if she doesn't work for you.
> 
> Brenna vs Chelsea
> View attachment 3185943
> 
> 
> Brenna vs Small Flo Satchel
> View attachment 3185944




Somehow I missed these posts. I'm glad I looked back. These are great comparison photos. Brenna looks like such a great chameleon bag. She looks like a big bag when next to Chelsea and like a small bag when next to Flo. Thanks Pcan!  BTW, did you notice Amy's shoes in the first presentation last night? They looked  like they matched the elephant bag almost perfectly. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Somehow I missed these posts. I'm glad I looked back. These are great comparison photos. Brenna looks like such a great chameleon bag. She looks like a big bag when next to Chelsea and like a small bag when next to Flo. Thanks Pcan!  BTW, did you notice Amy's shoes in the first presentation last night? They looked  like they matched the elephant bag almost perfectly. [emoji4]




I agree... This bag can be deceiving depending on that you compare it to. I did not notice her shoes. Elephant is a hard color to match. I wonder if she purchased from the Q?


----------



## Pennyhm

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... This bag can be deceiving depending on that you compare it to. I did not notice her shoes. Elephant is a hard color to match. I wonder if she purchased from the Q?



I noticed them and thought the same!


----------



## Pennyhm

Twoboyz said:


> Somehow I missed these posts. I'm glad I looked back. These are great comparison photos. Brenna looks like such a great chameleon bag. She looks like a big bag when next to Chelsea and like a small bag when next to Flo. Thanks Pcan!  BTW, did you notice Amy's shoes in the first presentation last night? They looked  like they matched the elephant bag almost perfectly. [emoji4]



Yep. I thought the same about the shoes.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Smoke in natural outside lighting with no flash, etc.
> 
> I'm really loving this color and didn't think I would.
> 
> View attachment 3187424


Lovely photo and bag.


----------



## aprimo

Twoboyz said:


> Somehow I missed these posts. I'm glad I looked back. These are great comparison photos. Brenna looks like such a great chameleon bag. She looks like a big bag when next to Chelsea and like a small bag when next to Flo. Thanks Pcan!  BTW, did you notice Amy's shoes in the first presentation last night? They looked  like they matched the elephant bag almost perfectly. [emoji4]



I agree, the size of Brenna is a bit deceiving. Maybe it's just that the space that is there is so usable. The bag I was carrying before was the Lilliana. It seems like a much bigger bag, yet a lot of that space is not very functional. The center divider kind of gets in the way and due to the north-south shape of the bag, a lot of space isn't usable unless you stack things on top of each other, which is not very convenient. The stuff I normally carry fits in Brenna perfectly and the side pockets are great for things I need easy access to going to and from work--my badge and my keys.

I also like that Brenna doesn't have that inner slip pocket with the little leather piece that snaps the pocket closed--that just gets in the way. I carry a large smartphone (Samsung Galaxy Note 4) and it doesn't fit in the cell pocket, nor does my badge with the lanyard. So my badge had to go in the larger slip pocket on the front side of the bag and my phone had to go in the slip pocket on the back side of the bag. I like my phone on the front side. Brenna solves all of that! And yes, I am a little OCD. :shame:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ahirau said:


> OK, so I caved!  I thought I'll order one and check it out, I can always return it, right?  I really like this new silhouhette, and long shoulder strap and love my new Barlow, so I have a feeling I would want to get it sooner or later, so why not go for the reduced price, easy pay and shipping tonight?  And when it's too rainy to use Barlow, I'll feel better using the pebbled leather version  LOL, the rationalizations we make
> 
> I purchased the hunter green - now I know PTB wasn't keen on this color, but I really like it and it will go with so much of my wardrobe.  I thought it looked really great in the presentation.



*ahirau:*  I like the hunter green also.  It's a very rich combination with the saddle color trim leather.   I have a zip zip satchel in hunter/saddle combination.


----------



## Ms.Library

I ordered the caramel!  I was trying to decide between this and the Chelsea but decided to go with this one because it was a little smaller.  Told myself I could always get the Chelsea later!  I was torn between the caramel and the midnight blue but the blue sold out so that made my decision easier!  This is my Christmas present for myself.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ms.Library:*  enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> OK, so I caved!  I thought I'll order one and check it out, I can always return it, right?  I really like this new silhouhette, and long shoulder strap and love my new Barlow, so I have a feeling I would want to get it sooner or later, so why not go for the reduced price, easy pay and shipping tonight?  And when it's too rainy to use Barlow, I'll feel better using the pebbled leather version  LOL, the rationalizations we make
> 
> I purchased the hunter green - now I know PTB wasn't keen on this color, but I really like it and it will go with so much of my wardrobe.  I thought it looked really great in the presentation.




Oh cool, you caved... Nice! Yes, Hunter was a nice color, however it  just wasn't for me. I'm sure you'll love it. It's a beautiful shade of green, especially against the Sierra trim.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I caved too. I did pick up the midnight blue. LOL,
I know that a lot of people loved the elephant, but it just wouldn't work with the color palette and I have a  couple black/sienna Dooney bags.

PTB, I saw your youtube vid on the Brenna. Well done. 

I have this weird habit that I after I purchase a bag, I search up a video so I can keep watching and admiring it, while thinking "You are coming home to me." I know I can't be the only person who does this.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Ms.Library said:


> I ordered the caramel!  I was trying to decide between this and the Chelsea but decided to go with this one because it was a little smaller.  Told myself I could always get the Chelsea later!  I was torn between the caramel and the midnight blue but the blue sold out so that made my decision easier!  This is my Christmas present for myself.




Ms. Library, my choices also. I grabbed the blue before it went away. Hope you enjoy your bag; It is lovely in that color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

starbucksqueen said:


> I caved too. I did pick up the midnight blue. LOL,
> I know that a lot of people loved the elephant, but it just wouldn't work with the color palette and I have a  couple black/sienna Dooney bags.
> 
> PTB, I saw your youtube vid on the Brenna. Well done.
> 
> I have this weird habit that I after I purchase a bag, I search up a video so I can keep watching and admiring it, while thinking "You are coming home to me." I know I can't be the only person who does this.




Nice... You're going to love the Midnight with the Sierra trim. This would have been one of my choices but I own 2 in this color combo. Very easy color to wear and I bet it's gorg in this silhouette. Can't wait to see her. 

I'm glad you enjoyed the video [emoji7]


----------



## camrygirl

[/SIZE

I've been carrying that tsv bag ever since I ordered it early from the Insider Mag.  I love it.  I have it in the hunter green color.  It's very functional and it's not a heavy bag to carry at all after it's loaded up.  It's fabulous.  It sure beats using a forklift to carry the Barlow bag that's for sure.  this tsv bag is worth every dime spent.  It's super gorgeous. ]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

camrygirl said:


> [/SIZE
> 
> 
> 
> I've been carrying that tsv bag ever since I ordered it early from the Insider Mag.  I love it.  I have it in the hunter green color.  It's very functional and it's not a heavy bag to carry at all after it's loaded up.  It's fabulous.  It sure beats using a forklift to carry the Barlow bag that's for sure.  this tsv bag is worth every dime spent.  It's super gorgeous. ]





I agree, it's a beautiful bag


----------



## jeep317

camrygirl said:


> [/SIZE
> 
> I've been carrying that tsv bag ever since I ordered it early from the Insider Mag.  I love it.  I have it in the hunter green color.  It's very functional and it's not a heavy bag to carry at all after it's loaded up.  It's fabulous.  It sure beats using a forklift to carry the Barlow bag that's for sure.  this tsv bag is worth every dime spent.  It's super gorgeous. ]




I put the hunter green on waitlist. It looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> I agree, the size of Brenna is a bit deceiving. Maybe it's just that the space that is there is so usable. The bag I was carrying before was the Lilliana. It seems like a much bigger bag, yet a lot of that space is not very functional. The center divider kind of gets in the way and due to the north-south shape of the bag, a lot of space isn't usable unless you stack things on top of each other, which is not very convenient. The stuff I normally carry fits in Brenna perfectly and the side pockets are great for things I need easy access to going to and from work--my badge and my keys.
> 
> I also like that Brenna doesn't have that inner slip pocket with the little leather piece that snaps the pocket closed--that just gets in the way. I carry a large smartphone (Samsung Galaxy Note 4) and it doesn't fit in the cell pocket, nor does my badge with the lanyard. So my badge had to go in the larger slip pocket on the front side of the bag and my phone had to go in the slip pocket on the back side of the bag. I like my phone on the front side. Brenna solves all of that! And yes, I am a little OCD. :shame:




I'm glad she's working so well for you. I agree that some of the space in Lilliana is not very practical due to the north south shape.  I think if she weren't so slim and light I probably wouldn't have kept her, but I'm finding her very usable. 

I've been on quite the roller coaster ride with Brenna. I ordered the elephant and then cancelled the order. All day today I was on the fence. I went from no to yes about 100 times. Lol! I went from elephant to caramel to midnight to black back to caramel and just now ordered the red on wait list. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

starbucksqueen said:


> I caved too. I did pick up the midnight blue. LOL,
> I know that a lot of people loved the elephant, but it just wouldn't work with the color palette and I have a  couple black/sienna Dooney bags.
> 
> PTB, I saw your youtube vid on the Brenna. Well done.
> 
> I have this weird habit that I after I purchase a bag, I search up a video so I can keep watching and admiring it, while thinking "You are coming home to me." I know I can't be the only person who does this.




Don't worry sbq, you're not alone. Lol! 
Congrats on your new Brenna. The midnight is gorgeous! I finally decided on the red. [emoji4]


----------



## darcy-0702

I too had a change of mind upon presentation and ended up with the elephant, my favorite! So that one is on its way but then, I just could not resist the Dixon crossbody in the newbury leather presented on Shawn's show. I got the awesome black in that one! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I ordered the Hunter Green early in the day. I wear a lot of green and just love that color. Also I sent a trade in to Dooney and just need to decide which bag I want from there. Thinking really hard about that Florentine Buckley. Dooney does'nt have near as many colors as the Q. So many decisions. 

Also, I have seen the presentation for the Logo Lock no less than 2500 times, and I think they wore me down  That bordeaux is calling my name  

Is the Logo Lock really 17 inches wide? because that's just too large for me ... UGH I love the look of that bag though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

darcy-0702 said:


> I too had a change of mind upon presentation and ended up with the elephant, my favorite! So that one is on its way but then, I just could not resist the Dixon crossbody in the newbury leather presented on Shawn's show. I got the awesome black in that one! &#10084;&#65039;



Mornin' D!

Congrats on your two purchases!  I loved watching the TSV presentations yesterday.  The Dixon CBB caught my attention too.  The leather looked so soft and beautiful.  I can't wait for you to get both and to let us know what you think.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I ordered the Hunter Green early in the day. I wear a lot of green and just love that color. Also I sent a trade in to Dooney and just need to decide which bag I want from there. Thinking really hard about that Florentine Buckley. Dooney does'nt have near as many colors as the Q. So many decisions.
> 
> Also, I have seen the presentation for the Logo Lock no less than 2500 times, and I think they wore me down  That bordeaux is calling my name
> 
> Is the Logo Lock really 17 inches wide? because that's just too large for me ... UGH I love the look of that bag though.



Mornin' IHB4!

There were a lot of decisions to make watching the Dooney shows yesterday.  That means it was a great day of handbag watching/shopping!   Congrats on getting the TSV in Hunter.  She's a beautiful bag in all the colors!

  I think at some point every Dooney lover is going to own the Logo Lock or owned it at one time. I owned it in Ivory/Bone for a short time. It was given to me from a friend.  It didn't work for me because I like satchels and totes so I paid it forward and passed it on to another friend.  It's a big bag but it didn't feel 17 inches wide to me.  Then again, I was carrying a lot of tote bags at the time that were more E/W than the Logo Logo which made it seem not so wide by comparison.  It holds a lot, but I don't think you can fit a 15 or larger laptop in it as I recall.  One of the ladies who currently owns it may be able to give you a better idea of the width.

Congrats on your new Hunter TSV!  Please let us know what you think when she arrives!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' IHB4!
> 
> There were a lot of decisions to make watching the Dooney shows yesterday.  That means it was a great day of handbag watching/shopping!   Congrats on getting the TSV in Hunter.  She's a beautiful bag in all the colors!
> 
> I think at some point every Dooney lover is going to own the Logo Lock or owned it at one time. I owned it in Ivory/Bone for a short time. It was given to me from a friend.  It didn't work for me because I like satchels and totes so I paid it forward and passed it on to another friend.  It's a big bag but it didn't feel 17 inches wide to me.  Then again, I was carrying a lot of tote bags at the time that were more E/W than the Logo Logo which made it seem not so wide by comparison.  It holds a lot, but I don't think you can fit a 15 or larger laptop in it as I recall.  One of the ladies who currently owns it may be able to give you a better idea of the width.
> 
> Congrats on your new Hunter TSV!  Please let us know what you think when she arrives!



Thank You I will!  Not sure I would ever try and carry my laptop in a bag, but I know some people do. Haven't hit submit on that yet, maybe someone else who has the Logo Lock all chime in. 

I was sure I was not going to buy the TSV, but the presentation changed my mind. I think Sue's voice has superpowers over me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I ordered the Hunter Green early in the day. I wear a lot of green and just love that color. Also I sent a trade in to Dooney and just need to decide which bag I want from there. Thinking really hard about that Florentine Buckley. Dooney does'nt have near as many colors as the Q. So many decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have seen the presentation for the Logo Lock no less than 2500 times, and I think they wore me down  That bordeaux is calling my name
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Logo Lock really 17 inches wide? because that's just too large for me ... UGH I love the look of that bag though.




Congrats on getting the Hunter before it sold out. I had that color but returned for Smoke. I have Smoke and Elephant. If you wear lots of green, I'm sure you'll love it. 

Lol... The Logo Lock is a tricky one. I pondered for years over that one because of the handle but now I love it. I have Bordeaux, Oyster and Red. I had Lavender too but returned... I just didn't reach for it enough. And yes... It's really 17" wide. It's a pretty large bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Thank You I will!  Not sure I would ever try and carry my laptop in a bag, but I know some people do. Haven't hit submit on that yet, maybe someone else who has the Logo Lock all chime in.
> 
> I was sure I was not going to buy the TSV, but the presentation changed my mind*. I think Sue's voice has superpowers over me :*laugh:



  It's subliminal.  She's saying, "This is a beautiful bag!", but we're hearing, "You want to buy it! You're going to order it now!"  

I used the laptop as a reference to give you an idea of the real width of the bag.  If it were 17 inches wide you should be able to fit a 15 inch laptop in it, but it just didn't seem that wide to me.  I'm sure you'll hear from someone who knows for sure!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' IHB4!
> 
> 
> 
> There were a lot of decisions to make watching the Dooney shows yesterday.  That means it was a great day of handbag watching/shopping!   Congrats on getting the TSV in Hunter.  She's a beautiful bag in all the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I think at some point every Dooney lover is going to own the Logo Lock or owned it at one time. I owned it in Ivory/Bone for a short time. It was given to me from a friend.  It didn't work for me because I like satchels and totes so I paid it forward and passed it on to another friend.  It's a big bag but it didn't feel 17 inches wide to me.  Then again, I was carrying a lot of tote bags at the time that were more E/W than the Logo Logo which made it seem not so wide by comparison.  It holds a lot, but I don't think you can fit a 15 or larger laptop in it as I recall.  One of the ladies who currently owns it may be able to give you a better idea of the width.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Hunter TSV!  Please let us know what you think when she arrives!





Here is my MacBook 15" in the Logo Lock. It fits perfectly with about and inch left on both sides. It comes in and out easily. Anything larger may be pushing it. The extra inch on the sides are the corners. This is truly a 17" bag in my opinion without even measuring it. How my laptop fits confirms it for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Iheart:  I don't have the logo lock,  so I can't give you a definitive answer about it's size.  But what I can tell you is that Dooney measures bags differently than QVC measures.  Dooney measures the length and width of the base of the bag,  while QVC measures the bag laying flat at the widest point.  That can add a lot of inches when the bag is soft,  like the logo lock. 


 I'm not sure QVC has ever adapted to the new Dooney measuring standards.  Since the logo lock has been around for a long time we know QVC measured it the way they always do.   There were some big arguments when the suede logo lock came out a few months ago.  QVC said it was smaller than the pebbled leather original logo lock.  But those who got the bag home said it was the same size.   The original logo lock was measured across the widest point of the bag.   The suede logo lock seemed to be measured at the base.   I don't know if QVC updated the measurements of the suede logo lock to be more consistent.


This is all further confused by the fact that the pebbled leather logo lock is a QVC exclusive.   So you can't compare measurements at other sites.


I think the logo lock is a beautiful handbag.  But I'm a satchel wearer,  so I haven't gotten a logo lock yet.  But I've been tempted during the thousands of presentations I've seen.   We even had a thread a few weeks ago to list all the over 24 colors  of the logo lock.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is my MacBook 15" in the Logo Lock. It fits perfectly with about and inch left on both sides. It comes in and out easily. A 17" may be pushing it. The extra inch on the sides are the corners. This is truly a 17" bag. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3188333



Hi PTB! 

Thanks so much for the info and pic!  That bag is large!  I would have bet your 15 inch MacBook wouldn't fit. (Which is why I don't gamble! )

This bag is much larger than I'm remembering it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on getting the Hunter before it sold out. I had that color but returned for Smoke. I have Smoke and Elephant. If you wear lots of green, I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> Lol... The Logo Lock is a tricky one. I pondered for years over that one because of the handle but now I love it. I have Bordeaux, Oyster and Red. I had Lavender too but returned... I just didn't reach for it enough. And yes... It's really 17" wide. It's a pretty large bag.


Thank You PTB, I may have to think about that a little more, maybe grab it when I don;t have two others coming my way. That Bordeaux is so lovely!! 

And just scrolling up to see your picture, Thank You for that! Very helpful!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Iheart:  I don't have the logo lock,  so I can't give you a definitive answer about it's size.  But what I can tell you is that Dooney measures bags differently than QVC measures.  Dooney measures the length and width of the base of the bag,  while QVC measures the bag laying flat at the widest point.  That can add a lot of inches when the bag is soft,  like the logo lock.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure QVC has ever adapted to the new Dooney measuring standards.  Since the logo lock has been around for a long time we know QVC measured it the way they always do.   There were some big arguments when the suede logo lock came out a few months ago.  QVC said it was smaller than the pebbled leather original logo lock.  But those who got the bag home said it was the same size.   The original logo lock was measured across the widest point of the bag.   The suede logo lock seemed to be measured at the base.   I don't know if QVC updated the measurements of the suede logo lock to be more consistent.
> 
> 
> This is all further confused by the fact that the pebbled leather logo lock is a QVC exclusive.   So you can't compare measurements at other sites.
> 
> 
> I think the logo lock is a beautiful handbag.  But I'm a satchel wearer,  so I haven't gotten a logo lock yet.  But I've been tempted during the thousands of presentations I've seen.   We even had a thread a few weeks ago to list all the over 24 colors  of the logo lock.


Thanks LJ for that detailed explanation. I am beginning to think that the only real way to know if it is going to work for me is to order the darn bag and try her for myself!  I don't carry that much in my bag and I think that particular bag needs to be a little "stuffed" to drape and look nice. 

Sorry for hijacking this TSV thread  with all of my LoLo questions


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Iheart:*  the ladies here are so helpful.  I'm sure when others check in and see your post they will offer their input also.   It's hard to compare handbag sizes when shapes and construction are so different.   A soft bag,  like the logo lock,  might measure very long,  but when there are things inside it puffs out and that takes away from the length.  Of course if there isn't much inside,  then it will keep much of it's flat shape.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is my MacBook 15" in the Logo Lock. It fits perfectly with about and inch left on both sides. It comes in and out easily. Anything larger may be pushing it. The extra inch on the sides are the corners. This is truly a 17" bag in my opinion without even measuring it. How my laptop fits confirms it for me. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3188333



TFS. Is this bordeaux.  Is the color deeper than crimson?  Can you compare the two pls.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> TFS. Is this bordeaux.  Is the color deeper than crimson?  Can you compare the two pls.



See off "Crimson Flo Photo Gallery" thread...


----------



## Twoboyz

Sorry, it's not a reveal....it's just me whining that I cancelled my orders. This bag grew on me a little too late. I will definitely be stalking for an as is in elephant or red!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, it's not a reveal....it's just me whining that I cancelled my orders. This bag grew on me a little too late. I will definitely be stalking for an as is in elephant or red!




Lol... You're a mess! I love it because I am too! [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You're a mess! I love it because I am too! [emoji51][emoji51]




Now I'm kinda liking the smoke. Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Now I'm kinda liking the smoke. Lol! [emoji23]




Lol... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I LOOOVE the smoke. I want another color but will wait for "as is". I can't see paying full price after getting both mine at TSV prices and reduced shipping. But I'm afraid there won't be many returns on this one, let's cross our fingers


----------



## Scooch

I hope mine comes today! It's been on a FedEx truck from PA for days now [emoji15] I don't know where it could be


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Scooch said:


> I hope mine comes today! It's been on a FedEx truck from PA for days now [emoji15] I don't know where it could be



 I hate when this happens, SO close and yet not at your house!

  My HUNTER GREEN is out for delivery today!!


----------



## momjules

My red tsv just arrived. I have ms and don't even have the strength to open the box.   How sad.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, it's not a reveal....it's just me whining that I cancelled my orders. This bag grew on me a little too late. I will definitely be stalking for an as is in elephant or red!


I'm hoping their will be a lot of "as is" Brenna's after the holdays.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I LOOOVE the smoke. I want another color but will wait for "as is". I can't see paying full price after getting both mine at TSV prices and reduced shipping. But I'm afraid there won't be many returns on this one, let's cross our fingers




I'm going to guess...midnight blue?  [emoji51]
I'm so undecided..I keep teetering between the elephant and red. I'll probably get more use out of elephant, but let's face it I don't use any one bag of mine much because I have so many! The red just wows me. The smoke is a color I do t have yet, but I'm afraid of color transfer. So much to consider...lol! This is what consumes my brain most hours of the day. It's no wonder my memory is shot! 



Scooch said:


> I hope mine comes today! It's been on a FedEx truck from PA for days now [emoji15] I don't know where it could be




I hope it surprises you. I've had that happens few times. 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I hate when this happens, SO close and yet not at your house!
> 
> My HUNTER GREEN is out for delivery today!!




Woo hoo!! [emoji4]



momjules said:


> My red tsv just arrived. I have ms and don't even have the strength to open the box.   How sad.




I'm sorry Jules. I hope you feel better.  I just love that red! I wish I had come to my senses and just ordered it. 



macde90 said:


> I'm hoping their will be a lot of "as is" Brenna's after the holdays.




There usually are a lot of as is with TSVs so I'm hoping..... I just want to snag them up quickly because they can look pretty worn after this long holiday return policy. As soon as I see them popping up I'm snagging one [emoji4].  I've seen in the reviews that some people have already returned theirs. I'm hoping those end up in as is, but if they are fully wrapped they might put them back to regular stock. Some as is come fully wrapped so I can't seem to figure out their criteria or process . &#129300;


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> My red tsv just arrived. I have ms and don't even have the strength to open the box.   How sad.



I'm sorry MJ.  I hope feel better soon. 

 Red is my favorite color in handbags!


----------



## momjules

Thank you  
My hubby will help me later  
I'm looking forward to red    Lipstick red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, it's not a reveal....it's just me whining that I cancelled my orders. This bag grew on me a little too late. I will definitely be stalking for an as is in elephant or red!



Hi TB!

Whining is allowed.  At the risk of sounding crazy, I've been watching the premier show of the TSV almost every day since Saturday. (When there's nothing else on TV)  The more I watch the presentation, the more I love this bag in red! 

I hope you get a great As Is TSV when they're available!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Whining is allowed.  At the risk of sounding crazy, I've been watching the premier show of the TSV almost every day since Saturday. (When there's nothing else on TV)  The more I watch the presentation, the more I love this bag in red!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a great As Is TSV when they're available!




Haha, you and me both! I just watched it three times in my lunch hour.   the red is stunning! Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, you and me both! I* just watched it three times in my lunch hour.  *the red is stunning! Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies! Well I had started a thread about wanting a red bag. Well this tsv is the best red  I've every seen. It's perfect! The bag itself is a tiny, tiny, bit small but it is workable. I still have room. If you want a red bag,not orange,not tomatoe,and not blue red, than this is the red you want.  Since the city and Barlow bag are up to two hundred dollars more, this will do until the outlets get the expensive bags.


----------



## Suzwhat

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! Well I had started a thread about wanting a red bag. Well this tsv is the best red  I've every seen. It's perfect! The bag itself is a tiny, tiny, bit small but it is workable. I still have room. If you want a red bag,not orange,not tomatoe,and not blue red, than this is the red you want.  Since the city and Barlow bag are up to two hundred dollars more, this will do until the outlets get the expensive bags.




Dooneyaddict615 has a great vid on YouTube on a red one if you haven't seen it.  "Dooney Brenna Unboxing"


----------



## momjules

Yes I saw it.  She also has a flo bag with the zippers up the side
It's beautiful


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Momjules:*  congratulations on your great new red handbag.


----------



## momjules

Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! Well I had started a thread about wanting a red bag. Well this tsv is the best red  I've every seen. It's perfect! The bag itself is a tiny, tiny, bit small but it is workable. I still have room. If you want a red bag,not orange,not tomatoe,and not blue red, than this is the red you want.  Since the city and Barlow bag are up to two hundred dollars more, this will do until the outlets get the expensive bags.




Congrats!! I'm so glad it looks as beautiful as it looks on TV and YouTube. Thank you for your review. I also saw DooneyAddicts video and it made me want it in red.  Enjoy!


----------



## momjules

Two boys    
     I watch your videos and I can see you with this bag. It's you for sure. 
Thank you for your kind words!
Now get ordering!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats!! I'm so glad it looks as beautiful as it looks on TV and YouTube. Thank you for your review. *I also saw DooneyAddicts video and it made me want it in red.  *Enjoy!



Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Me too!




[emoji106] Hurry up "as is"!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Two boys
> I watch your videos and I can see you with this bag. It's you for sure.
> Thank you for your kind words!
> Now get ordering!




Thanks Jules! Believe me, the only thing stopping me is I have been back and forth on the caramel and smoke about a hundred times in the last two days. Just when I think I've made up my mind I just can't pull the trigger. I think the full price thing is in my head too. I know there will be as is but  I don't want to wait!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Jules! Believe me, the only thing stopping me is I have been back and forth on the caramel and smoke about a hundred times in the last two days. Just when I think I've made up my mind I just can't pull the trigger. I think the full price thing is in my head too. I know there will be as is but  I don't want to wait!


TB, didn't the Q sell something like 50,000 bags? Um, I think the odds are pretty good of having some 'as is' bags. Hold tight woman, they're coming.


----------



## Sparker

Can any ladies with midnight blue post a pic please?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> Can any ladies with midnight blue post a pic please?


I have midnight blue zip zip and love the color. Midnight Blue is the color I would choose for the TSV. That color contrast is one of the most striking IMO....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sparker

Would you say it's like navy?  I don't have any navy bags and I ordered midnight.  It arrives in about 12 hours and I'm so excited!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> Would you say it's like navy?  I don't have any navy bags and I ordered midnight.  It arrives in about 12 hours and I'm so excited!!


Yes, it is a rich, deep navy. Beautiful!


----------



## Sparker

Great...thanks!!


----------



## Ms.Library

That midnight blue sure did look pretty but sold out before I could decide so I went with the caramel.  I am looking forward to getting it because I don't really have anything in that color yet.  I had it sent to my parent's house for my Christmas present in the hopes that it will keep me from buying another handbag in the meantime.  Although, I don't think that strategy is working because I have already been online this morning browsing purses and checking prices on various sites!  Also, if it comes while I am home for Thanksgiving there is no guarantee that I won't break into it!


----------



## Vicmarie

Ivana , for some reason I see you with the red or smoke !


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB, didn't the Q sell something like 50,000 bags? Um, I think the odds are pretty good of having some 'as is' bags. Hold tight woman, they're coming.




Good point YD!  If it's anything like the Lilliana....all colors have been available for quite awhile now.  Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ivana , for some reason I see you with the red or smoke !




Well, you are right in the money V! I almost ordered the smoke yesterday. I think I'll wait though. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> That midnight blue sure did look pretty but sold out before I could decide so I went with the caramel.  I am looking forward to getting it because I don't really have anything in that color yet.  I had it sent to my parent's house for my Christmas present in the hopes that it will keep me from buying another handbag in the meantime.  Although, I don't think that strategy is working because I have already been online this morning browsing purses and checking prices on various sites!  Also, if it comes while I am home for Thanksgiving there is no guarantee that I won't break into it!




How exciting! I think there is a good chance it will come before Thanksgiving so you might be in trouble! Lol! I hope you love the color. I think caramel is such a rich color. What made me hesitate on it is I already have the Olivia in caramel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Would you say it's like navy?  I don't have any navy bags and I ordered midnight.  It arrives in about 12 hours and I'm so excited!!




I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sparker

I can't wait to get it!!  Out for delivery....and I've been glued to my door/ Windows lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Well, you are right in the money V! I almost ordered the smoke yesterday. I think I'll wait though. [emoji4]


I see you with the smoke bag TB.....just adding my 2 cents....as if you asked.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I see you with the smoke bag TB.....just adding my 2 cents....as if you asked.




I'll always ask. Thanks YD! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Sparker

Miss Midnight is home!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Miss Midnight is home!
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205381154913959&set=pcb.793705150738877&type=3&theater




Yay! So happy for you! Judging by your happy dance, you're loving it! I can't seem to access the link, but I'm picturing how beautiful it is. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparker

oh shoot....try again!  I've never posted a pic in here before.


----------



## Scooch

Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!


----------



## Sparker

I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734




Twins!!! Isn't she beautiful? She was smaller than I thought too but it's a great everyday carefree bag. I'm glad she arrived safely and that you love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....




Oh my... You're killing me! Love this bag in this color.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... You're killing me! Love this bag in this color.




  I seen that you were thinking of midnight, but already had that color.  It's so pretty!  I already have a caramel in the domed satchel.....BUT, I am wanting that color in this bag too.  Of course Elephant is gorgeous!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....


I loooovvveee this color. Gorgeous! Glad you are happy with it S!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734


Oooooo.....this is beautiful too! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734




Gorgeous! I think I need the elephant! 



Sparker said:


> I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....




Gorgeous color S! I love it! 


This is why it's so hard for me to pick a color. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Scooch

Thanks everyone! The elephant is a great color!


----------



## Sparker

YankeeDooney said:


> I loooovvveee this color. Gorgeous! Glad you are happy with it S!


Thank you.....Love it!!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I think I need the elephant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color S! I love it!
> 
> 
> This is why it's so hard for me to pick a color. They are all so beautiful!


I know right!!!  I did not have a navy bag, so that helped my decision.  However, I really loved the caramel and black as well.  So I asked for one of those two for Christmas.  Thank goodness elephant is out of stock or I'd be so confused!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Love that all the Brennas are finding their way home! Mine arrived last week, but it has been too cloudy and snowy  to take a proper photo. I just love the leather, and the size is just perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734



Hi S!

She's beautiful!  I'm happy you love her!  This is the first TVS in a while that I enjoyed watching over and over on the DVR. (Again, at the risk of sounding crazy!)  I've also enjoyed PTB's, DooneyAddict615's, and Deb Storybags' videos on youtube.  I especially love pics of the inside and what Brenna holds.  The more I see her, the more I want her!

Thanks for the pics!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparker said:


> I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....



Hi S!

Thanks for posting pics of Brenna in midnight! It's a beautiful color!  I wasn't sure how I felt about the shape at first but from looking at pics and videos, the shape is what makes this bag truly classy and beautiful.  I now see the side pockets are functional and hold more than I thought they could.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twins!!! Isn't she beautiful? She was smaller than I thought too but it's a great everyday carefree bag. I'm glad she arrived safely and that you love her.




Thanks Pcan! I just watched your video and your idea of the card holder with my most used cards in the outside pocket is so smart! I had an old coach card holder and did the same thing, super convenient! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!  I'm happy you love her!  This is the first TVS in a while that I enjoyed watching over and over on the DVR. (Again, at the risk of sounding crazy!)  I've also enjoyed PTB's, DooneyAddict615's, and Deb Storybags' videos on youtube.  I especially love pics of the inside and what Brenna holds.  The more I see her, the more I want her!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!  Congrats!




Ian doing the same thing! Nothing on TV this morning while making chili so I am watching my recordings.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Ian doing the same thing! Nothing on TV this morning while making chili so I am watching my recordings.



Sounds good to me! (The recordings and the chili!)


----------



## Sparker

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> 
> Thanks for posting pics of Brenna in midnight! It's a beautiful color!  I wasn't sure how I felt about the shape at first but from looking at pics and videos, the shape is what makes this bag truly classy and beautiful.  I now see the side pockets are functional and hold more than I thought they could.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!


You're very welcome!   I just love the soft  curves, and the fact it does not have a RED liner.  She really is a great medium sized bag.  I usually have a hard time filling up my bags.  I don't carry much, and some of them just kinda puddle.   So I love the structure of Brenna .  If you are on the fence......I'd highly recommend her!


----------



## Sparker

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> 
> She's beautiful!  I'm happy you love her!  This is the first TVS in a while that I enjoyed watching over and over on the DVR. (Again, at the risk of sounding crazy!)  I've also enjoyed PTB's, DooneyAddict615's, and Deb Storybags' videos on youtube.  I especially love pics of the inside and what Brenna holds.  The more I see her, the more I want her!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!  Congrats!


Thank you!! Yes, she's pretty great  You should give her a try.  I watch videos over and over too lol.  Youtube, qvc, etc   I've watched those ladies as well, and I'm thankful they do them!!  Really helps us to decide


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparker said:


> You're very welcome!   I just love the soft  curves, and the fact it does not have a RED liner.  She really is a great medium sized bag.  I usually have a hard time filling up my bags.  I don't carry much, and some of them just kinda puddle.   So I love the structure of Brenna .  If you are on the fence......I'd highly recommend her!



As much as I love red, I do think the color of Brenna's lining adds to how classy this bag is.  I'd be happy with red just on the outside.   I'm giving this one serious thought!

Thanks!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Sparker said:


> Miss Midnight is home!



Just Beautiful!!  If I were to get one of these bags, that is the color I would choose!!  Love it!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734




Oh I love this color too!!!  Gorgeous....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sparker said:


> I love Brenna in midnight!  Love this shape too....



Oooooooh, she's a beauty!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Mine finally came today! Love the elephant! It was smaller than I thought it would be but with the 2 outside pockets it works! I shortened the long strap and filled it up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194733
> View attachment 3194734



Love!!      The elephant is gorgeous.    Congrats!


----------



## cutesheeps

Just got my midnight blue Brenna...and tbh I'm going nuts! It's love! I love it! I just started using another bag but now I really wanna put my stuff in Brenna...and get another color! I hope they go on sale for black Friday. I'm so giddy!! I don't know what's my favorite part about this one...the beautiful, not-red lining, the softness...or the pouch! It's all so wonderful. ^u ^I love this bag! (no pics yet as it's dark and color looks awful lol)


----------



## Scooch

cutesheeps said:


> Just got my midnight blue Brenna...and tbh I'm going nuts! It's love! I love it! I just started using another bag but now I really wanna put my stuff in Brenna...and get another color! I hope they go on sale for black Friday. I'm so giddy!! I don't know what's my favorite part about this one...the beautiful, not-red lining, the softness...or the pouch! It's all so wonderful. ^u ^I love this bag! (no pics yet as it's dark and color looks awful lol)




Isn't it a great bag! I have been enjoying my elephant one since Friday!!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

cutesheeps said:


> Just got my midnight blue Brenna...and tbh I'm going nuts! It's love! I love it! I just started using another bag but now I really wanna put my stuff in Brenna...and get another color! I hope they go on sale for black Friday. I'm so giddy!! I don't know what's my favorite part about this one...the beautiful, not-red lining, the softness...or the pouch! It's all so wonderful. ^u ^I love this bag! (no pics yet as it's dark and color looks awful lol)




I can't say enough about Brenna. AMAZING!  I bought it in elephant in early November. It's the only bag I feel bad about putting away to use another DB. Fell in love with this bag and in anger of not buying it in forest and midnight purchased it in the leftover colors of blue and black.  Mixed about the blue but looking forward to seeing it. I even called QVC and asked if they were getting colors back. You know that answer LOL


----------



## Sparker

Glad you love her in midnight


----------



## AnotherPurse

ALERT!!! I just went into QVC and the Hunter green is back in stock!?!?!?


----------



## Sparker

Thank you Mia!


----------



## cutesheeps

AnotherPurse said:


> I can't say enough about Brenna. AMAZING!  I bought it in elephant in early November. It's the only bag I feel bad about putting away to use another DB. Fell in love with this bag and in anger of not buying it in forest and midnight purchased it in the leftover colors of blue and black.  Mixed about the blue but looking forward to seeing it. I even called QVC and asked if they were getting colors back. You know that answer LOL



I feel y'all on the elephant! It's so pretty. I like the smoke, too. UGH lol. I felt bad because I just got another DB but man this one is just so pretty...lol! I was too slow for the hunter. My first ever DB was in Ivy so now that green is all sentimental for me. LOL

Ugh and yes I saw! I'm going mad! I wanna nab that hunter so bad but I'd hate to pay that marked up price. Plus I kinda wanna get a new wallet lololol it never ends!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> I feel y'all on the elephant! It's so pretty. I like the smoke, too. UGH lol. I felt bad because I just got another DB but man this one is just so pretty...lol! I was too slow for the hunter. My first ever DB was in Ivy so now that green is all sentimental for me. LOL
> 
> Ugh and yes I saw! I'm going mad! I wanna nab that hunter so bad but I'd hate to pay that marked up price. Plus I kinda wanna get a new wallet lololol it never ends!


I just saw on QVC, minutes ago, HUNTER is available now on the Brenna!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> ALERT!!! I just went into QVC and the Hunter green is back in stock!?!?!?


Lol, just read yours after  I thought I was sharing new info!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol, just read yours after  I thought I was sharing new info!




I don't think I have ever ordered something so fast. Now the problem is I have blue, black and hunter on the way and I ordered a Buckley bag that I wanted for so long. I am in a ton of trouble. LOL!  I can't keep them all but I know it's going to give me serious pain to have to give at least one back!!! I already have the elephant. Maybe I will return the teal Claremont domed that I have had less than 30 days.  I am out of my head crazy! [emoji12]


----------



## cutesheeps

Well darn you guys. I just bought the hunter, too...I'm just gonna join you in the trouble boat lmao. 

AnotherPurse, that sounds like it's gonna be one awesome delivery! Lol. I haven't liked a bag in this many colors in ages. I hope once you get them all in your hands it will be easier to send some back! XD


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I don't think I have ever ordered something so fast. Now the problem is I have blue, black and hunter on the way and I ordered a Buckley bag that I wanted for so long. I am in a ton of trouble. LOL!  I can't keep them all but I know it's going to give me serious pain to have to give at least one back!!! I already have the elephant. Maybe I will return the teal Claremont domed that I have had less than 30 days.  I am out of my head crazy! [emoji12]



Remember that you have until January 31 to return.


----------



## Sparker

What color did you get in the Buckley??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I can't say enough about Brenna. AMAZING!  I bought it in elephant in early November. It's the only bag I feel bad about putting away to use another DB. Fell in love with this bag and in anger of not buying it in forest and midnight purchased it in the leftover colors of blue and black.  Mixed about the blue but looking forward to seeing it. I even called QVC and asked if they were getting colors back. You know that answer LOL




Isn't this just the best bag... So happy you love her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Even though I ordered the Python I am still watching the presentation on this one. I'm waiting for Elephant to come back. All of you are making me want this one too! Enjoy all of your beautiful Brennas! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

cutesheeps said:


> Just got my midnight blue Brenna...and tbh I'm going nuts! It's love! I love it! I just started using another bag but now I really wanna put my stuff in Brenna...and get another color! I hope they go on sale for black Friday. I'm so giddy!! I don't know what's my favorite part about this one...the beautiful, not-red lining, the softness...or the pouch! It's all so wonderful. ^u ^I love this bag! (no pics yet as it's dark and color looks awful lol)



Hi CS!

I can feel how happy and excited you are!  I love when a new handbag makes me feel that way!  

Enjoy your beautiful midnight blue Brenna!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> I don't think I have ever ordered something so fast. Now the problem is I have blue, black and hunter on the way and I ordered a Buckley bag that I wanted for so long. I am in a ton of trouble. LOL!  I can't keep them all but I know it's going to give me serious pain to have to give at least one back!!! I already have the elephant. Maybe I will return the teal Claremont domed that I have had less than 30 days.  I am out of my head crazy! [emoji12]



Hi AnotherPurse! (After reading your post, your Nic is perfect for you! )

I would love to be at your house when all your packages arrive! You're going to have so much fun unboxing all your beautiful colors!  If you have to send one back I hope the decision is not too hard.  Maybe there will be a color you like but you're not feeling it like the others.

Good luck! Congrats!


----------



## jeep317

Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!





I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!



I think this is the best TSV in a long time!  Brenna is beauty in every color offered.  She is on my short list!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!


It is beautiful J. I may have to get one in the near future.


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!




She's beautiful!  I am still deciding on a color. &#129300;



RuedeNesle said:


> I think this is the best TSV in a long time!  Brenna is beauty in every color offered.  She is on my short list!




I agree! I'm still watching that presentation. There is a new video on YouTube and it's the caramel. It looks so pretty. She talks about how great the bag feels and the leather being thick line luggage but still soft. It just looks like Dooney did not skimp on anything with this bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Sparker said:


> What color did you get in the Buckley??




I think you are asking me...if so I got the marine color - fingers crossed I love it!


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AnotherPurse! (After reading your post, your Nic is perfect for you! )
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be at your house when all your packages arrive! You're going to have so much fun unboxing all your beautiful colors!  If you have to send one back I hope the decision is not too hard.  Maybe there will be a color you like but you're not feeling it like the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Congrats!




I am almost embarrassed when UPS or USPS come now. My husband is a stay at home dad. I am the worker - that said I still hide them as fast as they come.  I would throw it up on my YT channel but I am just showcasing my craziness at that point! LOL!


----------



## AnotherPurse

jeep317 said:


> Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!




You will adore her. It doesn't wear off!  Congrats!


----------



## Scooch

Miss Brenna hanging out at work! Today is my Friday so the day seems to be getting longer and longer.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Scooch said:


> Miss Brenna hanging out at work! Today is my Friday so the day seems to be getting longer and longer.
> 
> View attachment 3197209



The leather on these bags is so absolutley perfect!!  Beautiful, glad you're enjoying her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I agree! *I'm still watching that presentation.* There is a new video on YouTube and it's the caramel. It looks so pretty. She talks about how great the bag feels and the leather being thick line luggage but still soft. It just looks like Dooney did not skimp on anything with this bag.



Mornin' TB!

  I was watching the presentation when I wrote my post this morning!  Thanks so much for the info on the new YT video!  I'm going to watch it in a little bit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> I am almost embarrassed when UPS or USPS come now. My husband is a stay at home dad. I am the worker - that said I still hide them as fast as they come.*  I would throw it up on my YT channel but I am just showcasing my craziness at that point! LOL*!



 We love showcasing crazy around here!  And we love YT videos, especially about Brenna, and Dooney bags in general!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ruedenesle said:


> We love showcasing crazy around here!  And we love yt videos, especially about brenna, and dooney bags in general!


+1


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I don't think I have ever ordered something so fast. Now the problem is I have blue, black and hunter on the way and I ordered a Buckley bag that I wanted for so long. I am in a ton of trouble. LOL!  I can't keep them all but I know it's going to give me serious pain to have to give at least one back!!! I already have the elephant. Maybe I will return the teal Claremont domed that I have had less than 30 days.  I am out of my head crazy! [emoji12]


Lol! No, your not crazy! Just a purse lover!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

If the Elephant color came back in this bag, I would definitely purchase! If anyone happens to see the elephant "appear" again on the Q, Please let me know!(it sounds like I'm describing a magic show!)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scooch said:


> Miss Brenna hanging out at work! Today is my Friday so the day seems to be getting longer and longer.
> 
> View attachment 3197209


That elephant color is TDF! Love your bag! I really like the Midnight shade , but already have Olivia bag in that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

ruedenesle said:


> We love showcasing crazy around here!  And we love yt videos, especially about brenna, and dooney bags in general!




+1


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> If the Elephant color came back in this bag, I would definitely purchase! If anyone happens to see the elephant "appear" again on the Q, Please let me know!(it sounds like I'm describing a magic show!)




Lol!! I check QVC about 10x per day. [emoji12] Kookoo!  I will let you know. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the presentation when I wrote my post this morning!  Thanks so much for the info on the new YT video!  I'm going to watch it in a little bit!




You're welcome. [emoji4] The caramel looks really nice. I know they'll be coming back with more colors just like every TSV, but I am really hoping for Bordeaux and desert.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Miss Brenna hanging out at work! Today is my Friday so the day seems to be getting longer and longer.
> 
> View attachment 3197209




Happy Friday! Brenna looks gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. [emoji4] The caramel looks really nice. I know they'll be coming back with more colors just like every TSV, but I am really hoping for Bordeaux and desert.


Ooh Bordeaux , would love it in that color too,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!! I check QVC about 10x per day. [emoji12] Kookoo!  I will let you know. [emoji4]


Ooh, thanks! I check once in awhile, I'll have to start checking more!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh Bordeaux , would love it in that color too,




I'm just not sure why they wouldn't have offered Bordeaux or olive instead of the bright blue color???? Those seem to be the biggest colors of the season.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. [emoji4] The caramel looks really nice. I know they'll be coming back with more colors just like every TSV, but I am really hoping for Bordeaux and desert.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh Bordeaux , would love it in that color too,





Twoboyz said:


> I'm just not sure why they wouldn't have offered Bordeaux or olive instead of the bright blue color???? Those seem to be the biggest colors of the season.



Can you imagine all the colors if Brenna takes off like the LOLO?!!  I think Bordeaux would have been a great color too.  Maybe they're holding off on Bordeaux until the next batch of colors because they know a lot of women will buy it even if they have Brenna in one or more of the current colors.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm just not sure why they wouldn't have offered Bordeaux or olive instead of the bright blue color???? Those seem to be the biggest colors of the season.


I agree, I think they could of chose a few more Fall/winter colors and saved the blue for spring? Who knows ? I think the desert would look really nice too! Wouldn't it be great if they got more before Christmas? They would sell a lot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Can you imagine all the colors if Brenna takes off like the LOLO?!!  I think Bordeaux would have been a great color too.  Maybe they're holding off on Bordeaux until the next batch of colors because they know a lot of women will buy it even if they have Brenna in one or more of the current colors.


True! But why do they torture us and make us wait? Lol!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Can you imagine all the colors if Brenna takes off like the LOLO?!!  I think Bordeaux would have been a great color too.  Maybe they're holding off on Bordeaux until the next batch of colors because they know a lot of women will buy it even if they have Brenna in one or more of the current colors.




That would be an amazing color!  At the same time I keep saying don't release more colors please, please, please don't release more colors I don't need to spend any more $$$$


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> That would be an amazing color!  At the same time I keep saying don't release more colors please, please, please don't release more colors I don't need to spend any more $$$$


Lol! +1 and all the styles! I can't decide! I was first on wait list for Bordeaux croc Dawson, cancelled , then was going to get the python version , cancelled that order, now I want elephant Brenna! I'm sure I'll change my mind again in a few days!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> True! But why do they torture us and make us wait? Lol!!



  Good question! They tortured me for months when someone posted a teaser pic of the Colette tote ( my avatar pic) in the QVC forum.  I think the picture was posted in April, around the debut of the Spring TSV, and Colette didn't debut until August!!  And I bought it the day it did! (And luckily it was the One Time Only for the evening Dooney show!)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Good question! They tortured me for months when someone posted a teaser pic of the Colette tote ( my avatar pic) in the QVC forum.  I think the picture was posted in April, around the debut of the Spring TSV, and Colette didn't debut until August!!  And I bought it the day it did! (And luckily it was the One Time Only for the evening Dooney show!)


August! That's way too long to wait! Glad you got her though! She's so pretty !


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Can you imagine all the colors if Brenna takes off like the LOLO?!!  I think Bordeaux would have been a great color too.  Maybe they're holding off on Bordeaux until the next batch of colors because they know a lot of women will buy it even if they have Brenna in one or more of the current colors.




It would be a gorgeous Array of color! It just might be like the Lolo. This seems to me like the satchel version of the Lolo the way it's taking off. The dome pebbled leather satchel comes in many colors and that was a tsv. Crossing my fingers for more colors. I still want elephant and red. [emoji16]



Thatsmypurse said:


> I agree, I think they could of chose a few more Fall/winter colors and saved the blue for spring? Who knows ? I think the desert would look really nice too! Wouldn't it be great if they got more before Christmas? They would sell a lot!




That work be awesome! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol! +1 and all the styles! I can't decide! I was first on wait list for Bordeaux croc Dawson, cancelled , then was going to get the python version , cancelled that order, now I want elephant Brenna! I'm sure I'll change my mind again in a few days!




I can so relate!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> August! That's way too long to wait! Glad you got her though! She's so pretty !



Thanks!


----------



## cutesheeps

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CS!
> 
> I can feel how happy and excited you are!  I love when a new handbag makes me feel that way!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful midnight blue Brenna!



Yes! Me too!  Now I just need a chance to leave the house LOL

Thanks!!



jeep317 said:


> Gotta love Miss Brenna-phant!!!
> 
> [image]
> 
> I may reinstate my previously cancelled order for another color. This is a terrific bag!



Wow, congrats! It's soooo pretty. *o *

Sun came out so I took a couple pics. Don't mind my HK booties >_>; lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Miss Brenna hanging out at work! Today is my Friday so the day seems to be getting longer and longer.
> 
> View attachment 3197209




Gosh she's beautiful! You make me wanna pull out mine for tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> Yes! Me too!  Now I just need a chance to leave the house LOL
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats! It's soooo pretty. *o *
> 
> Sun came out so I took a couple pics. Don't mind my HK booties >_>; lol




So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cutesheeps said:


> Yes! Me too!  Now I just need a chance to leave the house LOL
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats! It's soooo pretty. *o *
> 
> Sun came out so I took a couple pics. Don't mind my HK booties >_>; lol



She's beautiful!  Thanks for the pic of the inside too!

Enjoy Brenna and the sunshine!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gosh she's beautiful! You make me wanna pull out mine for tomorrow.


Beautiful PTB! I want this bag and color now!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So pretty ! Love that bag and color! Here's her color twin!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> Yes! Me too!  Now I just need a chance to leave the house LOL
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats! It's soooo pretty. *o *
> 
> Sun came out so I took a couple pics. Don't mind my HK booties >_>; lol


Oops, the above quote and pic where for you,cutesheeps!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops, the above quote and pic where for you,cutesheeps!



Does that make our bags distant cousins?


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Does that make our bags distant cousins?




[emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## cutesheeps

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty ! Love that bag and color! Here's her color twin!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Does that make our bags distant cousins?



Ooh she's pretty!! That blue is just so nice *screams* LOL I say yes, too 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  Thanks for the pic of the inside too!
> 
> Enjoy Brenna and the sunshine!



Thank you! I did. But now it's too hot here lol. I'm ready for winter, dangit! 



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!



Thanks


----------



## ahirau

I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".



Sorry she didn't work for you, A.   I agree, the hunter is gorgeous.  I can't wait to see your new Montecitos!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".



I understand.  I also like the Montecitos  (I don't have one yet ), but you should get what you will enjoy and carry. Grey and cranberry sounds  lovely .


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry she didn't work for you, A.   I agree, the hunter is gorgeous.  I can't wait to see your new Montecitos!


Thanks Sarah, will post when I receive them.  I feel sort of bad returning the Brenna, it's getting rave reviews!  It is a nice bag, but I feel I wouldn't use her much, prefer the Barlow in Natural I already purchased, maybe it's the 2-tone pitting me off.


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> I understand.  I also like the Montecitos  (I don't have one yet ), but you should get what you will enjoy and carry. Grey and cranberry sounds  lovely .


Thanks MrsKC, I will take some photos and post!  I'm looking forward to the grey one - it looks like a dark grey, just what I wanted!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".




I feel ya! That's how I felt about her. It was like but not love... I have a Montecito drawstring and love it, so I can see your point. Sorry she didn't work out for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Thanks Sarah, will post when I receive them.  I feel sort of bad returning the Brenna, it's getting rave reviews!  It is a nice bag, but I feel I wouldn't use her much, prefer the Barlow in Natural I already purchased, maybe it's the 2-tone pitting me off.



I was the same way when I returned the caramel Brenna, A.   It really is a pretty bag; it just wasn't for me.  I knew there were other styles I'd rather have for the money, so back she went.  I still feel a twinge of regret sometimes when I see the other poster's photos.


----------



## AnotherPurse

ahirau said:


> I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".




I have hunter on the way too - I am wondering the same even though I haven't seen her yet. The color, I am sure, is beautiful but I am wondering how much wear I will really get out of her. Enjoy your montecitos!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> I've decided to return Miss Brenna in Hunter Green, I like her, but don't love her.  I do like the hunter color, the pebbled leather and overall size, I think it's the bottom corner trim and color that I'm not so keen on.   I have been using my Montecitos, the small Briana is a perfect med-small bag in my opinion, very light to carry. So I'm returning Brenna and getting more Montecitos, small Brianna in Black with Green interior, and a Janette in Grey with Cranberry interior from dooney.com during this sale. These bags feel more "me".




I can't wait to see your new bags! The color combos sound really pretty! I have found its always best to stick with bags you feel are you because The ones that aren't will sit...at least in my experience...


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see your new bags! The color combos sound really pretty! I have found its always best to stick with bags you feel are you because The ones that aren't will sit...at least in my experience...


Thanks TB, yes, it's best to go with your gut feeling on these things!  Will post pics when they arrive. I must do some mod shots as well!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy. 

I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556



They are both stunning, TB.   I agree, I prefer the E/W look of the Barlow.


----------



## macde90

Both are stunning. So sorry that the Brenna isn't working for you. Thank you for comparing and sharing.

ETA: This comment is for Twoboyz!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556



Lovely bags TB!  I understand your decision, that python is so gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> They are both stunning, TB.   I agree, I prefer the E/W look of the Barlow.







macde90 said:


> Both are stunning. So sorry that the Brenna isn't working for you. Thank you for comparing and sharing.
> 
> ETA: This comment is for Twoboyz!







elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags TB!  I understand your decision, that python is so gorgeous!




Thanks everybody! Perhaps if I had gotten Brenna in a different color I might have decided to keep it. Unfortunately the red one showed up back in stock after caramel was already on its way.  I am anxious to see the city Barlow though.


----------



## Ms.Library

That Python is beautiful, Twoboyz!  The caramel is what I ordered and looks so pretty in your pic too.   The caramel brenna is still boxed up at my parent's house waiting for me to open at Christmas, but sadly I failed at not buying more bags.  I hit Nordstrom Rack on Black Friday and ended up with 2 more bags!  Well, in my defense they had an extra 30% off clearance!  I picked up an MK jetset tote and a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Dylan tote for a combined price of $100 - too good to pass up.  I may give one as a gift.
Now I am afraid that if I look at the 12 days of Dooney I will cave in.  But you know I am going to look!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556


Well TB, you never fail to amuse with the "already boxed up" comment. Great comparison photo...they are so very different yet similar. Of course the caramel color adds to the disparity between the two. I naturally prefer the python based on visual appeal but I think if Brenna was a darker color, it might sing a little more. I think Brenna would be the everyday throw around bag (dress up or down), if you will, versus the python which would be the snazzy dressy eye-catching bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556


Nice comparison pic TB! Both are really nice bags, depending on what and when your wearing them! Hope you have better luck with your natural Barlow! Can't wait to see next to python !


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> That Python is beautiful, Twoboyz!  The caramel is what I ordered and looks so pretty in your pic too.   The caramel brenna is still boxed up at my parent's house waiting for me to open at Christmas, but sadly I failed at not buying more bags.  I hit Nordstrom Rack on Black Friday and ended up with 2 more bags!  Well, in my defense they had an extra 30% off clearance!  I picked up an MK jetset tote and a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Dylan tote for a combined price of $100 - too good to pass up.  I may give one as a gift.
> Now I am afraid that if I look at the 12 days of Dooney I will cave in.  But you know I am going to look!




I think you're going to love it! I'm sure she looks even better with all of the stuffing taken out so she can relax and take on her natural shape. Wow,  no you couldn't pass up that deal! That's just too good! I hope the 12 days are good....or maybe I don't. [emoji15] I can't get anymore bags! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Well TB, you never fail to amuse with the "already boxed up" comment. Great comparison photo...they are so very different yet similar. Of course the caramel color adds to the disparity between the two. I naturally prefer the python based on visual appeal but I think if Brenna was a darker color, it might sing a little more. I think Brenna would be the everyday throw around bag (dress up or down), if you will, versus the python which would be the snazzy dressy eye-catching bag.




Lol I know! Well, I have to cut the cord quickly or I'm liable to keep it. They have a way of growing on me. I find if I follow my gut I'm much better off. She's already at the post office! I do love that red though.... [emoji6] I think you are absolutely right. Very well said. I am naturally drawn to darker colored bags so it doesn't surprise me the Python was my choice between the two. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice comparison pic TB! Both are really nice bags, depending on what and when your wearing them! Hope you have better luck with your natural Barlow! Can't wait to see next to python !




Thanks TMP! I think I would have kept Brenna if I didn't already have Olivia in that color. I hope that City bag ships soon! I'm not good at waiting. [emoji16]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're going to love it! I'm sure she looks even better with all of the stuffing taken out so she can relax and take on her natural shape. Wow,  no you couldn't pass up that deal! That's just too good! I hope the 12 days are good....or maybe I don't. [emoji15] I can't get anymore bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I know! Well, I have to cut the cord quickly or I'm liable to keep it. They have a way of growing on me. I find if I follow my gut I'm much better off. She's already at the post office! I do love that red though.... [emoji6] I think you are absolutely right. Very well said. I am naturally drawn to darker colored bags so it doesn't surprise me the Python was my choice between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TMP! I think I would have kept Brenna if I didn't already have Olivia in that color. I hope that City bag ships soon! I'm not good at waiting. [emoji16]


Yeah, I know what you mean ! I ordered my Brown Croco on Fri, and it still hasn't shipped out ! I'm a Jersey girl, and we are definitely not known for being patient! I'm used to my Amazon Prime! 2days and my stuff is at my door! If I don't get a shipment notification for at least one of my bags, I'm gonna have to call them and like my hubby says when we visit places(other than NJ) "I'm gonna go JERSEY on them!"


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556


Thanks for the comparison photos! I too am partial to an east-west shape.  I think a factor for my decision to return Brenna was also that with the corner trim, the bag seemed "clunkier" than I like. The Barlows streamlined design is more pleasing to my eye I guess.  The charcoal python is very pretty in this silhouette!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Thanks for the comparison photos! I too am partial to an east-west shape.  I think a factor for my decision to return Brenna was also that with the corner trim, the bag seemed "clunkier" than I like. The Barlows streamlined design is more pleasing to my eye I guess.  The charcoal python is very pretty in this silhouette!




Thanks A! I think I prefer it also without the corner trim, even though they really help protect the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean ! I ordered my Brown Croco on Fri, and it still hasn't shipped out ! I'm a Jersey girl, and we are definitely not known for being patient! I'm used to my Amazon Prime! 2days and my stuff is at my door! If I don't get a shipment notification for at least one of my bags, I'm gonna have to call them and like my hubby says when we visit places(other than NJ) "I'm gonna go JERSEY on them!"




[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556




Hi TB!

Thanks for the pics!  I'm sorry Brenna didn't work out, but your beautiful Barlow bag will help you move on easily!  I can see what you mean about the size difference.  I prefer the east/west style also.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!  I'm sorry Brenna didn't work out, but your beautiful Barlow bag will help you move on easily!  I can see what you mean about the size difference.  I prefer the east/west style also.




Thanks RN! I don't think I need another bag because the Barlow is so nice. So why do I keep looking? &#129300; crazy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I don't think I need another bag because the Barlow is so nice. *So why do I keep looking? &#129300; crazy.*



We don't find them, they find us!:devil:


----------



## ahirau

Elephant Brenna back in stock at QVC!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I just received my Brenna in caramel. I can't remember if anyone posted comparison pictures between Brenna and Barlow so I thought If post some. Brenna is not as wide and taller than Barlow. Brenna is more of a square and Barlow is more east/west. Brenna is stuffed so the shape is looking a little boxy.
> 
> I didn't take the stuffing out because Brenna is already boxed up to go back to QVC. It is a beautiful bag, but I think I prefer Barlow's east/west shape a little better so I think I'm going to wait patiently for my natural City Barlow I have on order at Dooney.com.  Also since I already have Olivia in caramel I didn't think I needed two caramel pebbled leather satchels.
> 
> View attachment 3202554
> 
> View attachment 3202555
> 
> View attachment 3202556


 
The Brenna is lovely but the Python exudes luxury I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Elephant Brenna back in stock at QVC!



Thanks, A.  I wonder if there will be more colors for spring.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love these bags


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We don't find them, they find us!:devil:




[emoji23]



ahirau said:


> Elephant Brenna back in stock at QVC!




Thanks A! Sure, now that I ordered an as is Logo Lock in elephant &#128579;



hydrangeagirl said:


> The Brenna is lovely but the Python exudes luxury I think.




Thanks H! She sure was luxurious! I hope we can cross paths again someday....


----------



## Susangria

ahirau said:


> Elephant Brenna back in stock at QVC!



Oooooh, thanks!

I bought the Caramel in advance of the airing and love it. I was hoping it would match the Hermes Apple Watch in Fauve Barenia and it does. That said, the trim matches just as well as the pebbled leather.... so I just ordered the Elephant.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Susan:*  enjoy your new handbag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Susangria said:


> Oooooh, thanks!
> 
> I bought the Caramel in advance of the airing and love it. I was hoping it would match the Hermes Apple Watch in Fauve Barenia and it does. That said, the trim matches just as well as the pebbled leather.... so I just ordered the Elephant.



   I love the Brenna in elephant.


----------



## Twoboyz

Susangria said:


> Oooooh, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Caramel in advance of the airing and love it. I was hoping it would match the Hermes Apple Watch in Fauve Barenia and it does. That said, the trim matches just as well as the pebbled leather.... so I just ordered the Elephant.




Enjoy both of your new bags Susan! I love both of those colors. [emoji7]


----------



## Ms.Library

I got my brenna in caramel at Christmas and love it.  I bought it when it was a TSV for my own present and waited until Christmas to open it!  Very pretty color and it is a good size for me.  Not too big or too small.


----------



## MrsKC

Ms.Library said:


> I got my brenna in caramel at Christmas and love it.  I bought it when it was a TSV for my own present and waited until Christmas to open it!  Very pretty color and it is a good size for me.  Not too big or too small.



Great choice,  that color and Elephant are my favorite in Pebbled leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ms.Library said:


> I got my brenna in caramel at Christmas and love it.  I bought it when it was a TSV for my own present and waited until Christmas to open it!  Very pretty color and it is a good size for me.  Not too big or too small.



Brenna is gorgeous and the caramel is the prettiest color, IMO.  Congrats and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ms.Library said:


> I got my brenna in caramel at Christmas and love it.  I bought it when it was a TSV for my own present and waited until Christmas to open it!  Very pretty color and it is a good size for me.  Not too big or too small.




Congratulations and enjoy your new handbag.  You showed a lot of self control waiting to open it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> I got my brenna in caramel at Christmas and love it.  I bought it when it was a TSV for my own present and waited until Christmas to open it!  Very pretty color and it is a good size for me.  Not too big or too small.




Congrats on your new bag! Caramel is a beautiful color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

In case anyone is interested, I noticed the Brennas are starting to show up in as is on 3 easy pays.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> In case anyone is interested, I noticed the Brennas are starting to show up in as is on 3 easy pays.



Yep, it's January holiday return deadline time!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, it's January holiday return deadline time!!




Yup and probably the returns that someone has carried the whole month of November and December. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, it's January holiday return deadline time!!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup and probably the returns that someone has carried the whole month of November and December. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




This is such a bummer. I ordered the smoke and then cancelled. I'm scared.... [emoji19]


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup and probably the returns that someone has carried the whole month of November and December. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hey you guys. I said the same thing. I might go ahead and order full price but I'm being fiscally responsible right now....:


----------

